# My 20 minute Cragg Vale hill climb challenge



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2013)

[*Mod edit:* Posts moved and merged from other thread as requested.]

**** I should mention that this climb features on the second stage of next year's Tour de France! ***
*
My latest Cragg Vale HC ride was today, in the usual SW cross/headwind breezy conditions - time: 34 m 26 s. That is 49 seconds quicker than last time, but I got delayed a few seconds on that occasion by temporary traffic lights, and by chatting to someone. I still have a _long_ way to go to achieve my sub-20 minute goal, but I will try to keep nibbling away at it as my health and fitness continue to improve. My Warfarin dose was increased by 10% last week and I am hoping that that will give my body's clot-busting enzymes a better chance to do their job!


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Nov 2013)

You have one problem, dr_pink has another, I just can't motivate her into putting some effort into the hill climbs 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/94088661@N02/10671779443/in/pool-ccsudbury/


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> You have one problem, dr_pink has another, I just can't motivate her into putting some effort into the hill climbs
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/94088661@N02/10671779443/in/pool-ccsudbury/


Ha ha - I like that picture! 

My pulse rate goes sky high just watching other people making hard efforts like that now. It was hitting 140-150 bpm when I was watching the track cycling from Manchester on the TV at the weekend!

TBH - I worry that I will never be strong enough to make proper hard efforts again. I am enjoying being out on the bike again, but I have mixed feelings about taking 34 minutes to cycle up the Cragg Vale climb. It's great to be riding up there, but I'll be very disappointed if I can't get my time down by _at least_ another 10 minutes.

I'll try and ride up there once a week or so, subject to bearable weather conditions.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - I like that picture!
> 
> My pulse rate goes sky high just watching other people making hard efforts like that now. It was hitting 140-150 bpm when I was watching the track cycling from Manchester on the TV at the weekend!
> 
> ...


Setting your sights too high often ends up having a negative impact, remember the rides we did with you? They were either 100 miles or the hilliest possible, no in between, that should be telling you something because invariably you were the one who suffered the most!
Set targets by all means but they must be realistic, for instance, instead of aiming to do Cragg Vale in under 20 mins [beyond most folk I might add, never mind someone over 50] aim to do under 30, then 29 and so on. Increase the distance on your bike but don't try to incorporate too many steeper hills just yet, as someone else said, slowly slowly catchee monkey.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

What those rides told me was that I needed to get back to the fitness I had in 2001 or 2006, when I would not have had a problem with them. And also, that I am a stubborn person who refuses to accept the bleedin' obvious ...? 

I am not just 'over 50', but nearer 60, in fact! (I will be 58 in January.)

I know that I have set myself a hard target, and it is one that I might not even have been able to achieve before I got ill, but I will give it a go. (It wouldn't be a challenge if I *knew* that I could do it! OTOH, I am not stupid so I know that I will never win a HC event. It would just be nice to be able to enter my local event and finish in the top half of the field.)

I did the full climb from the blue sign at the bottom, to the district boundary sign at the top, in 23.5 mins in 2006 (aged 50) and that is about 1 km further than the HC course. At 30 kph, that would have taken another 2 minutes, so that means that I did about 21.5 minutes on the HC itself.

At the time, I weighed about 13.5 stone, which was 15-20 lbs above my target weight. I also had a 750 mL bottle on the bike, and was carrying a bag of tools, spares and extra clothing so that amounted to at least another 2 or 3 pounds. Without that extra weight, I reckon I would have been very close to 20 minutes on the HC course and I am sure that I could have made up another 30 seconds on the climb if I had seen how close I was to hitting my target.

Anyway, that was then and this is now. I feel as though I am working with only 1.3 lungs! My scan in June showed significant problems in the left lung and I can feel that it is struggling when I make any effort. Lungs are pretty good at repairing themselves, however, so I will be optimistic and assume that one day I will have 2.0 lungs again!

The way I look at it is that if I achieve my goal despite my recent poor health and fitness, it will be a triumph. If I fail, but get close to it, I will consider that a glorious failure, since I would still be fitter than I had ever thought possible for me!

I have already done the climb a couple of minutes quicker this year, but I had a strong tailwind. It was fun, but I am not going to count that ride. I want to do my ride on one of the rare days when the reservoir at the top is mirror-flat.

Yes ... small steps. I would have done sub-33 minutes yesterday without the headwind, so I will make 33 minutes my next intermediate target.

Winter is coming, and there might not be any more good days on that hill until the Spring. No problem ... I will keep getting rid of my surplus pounds, and get stuck in on my gym bike.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

Keep it up fella - great to have such goals.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

Dreams and goals, distinct things, but a dream can eventually become a goal! Stick at it!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

*[PS The order of the posts seems a bit odd, because the ones before this have been merged in from an earlier thread.]*

I live a couple of miles from this climb *which features on stage 2 of next year's Tour de France!*







When I first saw that sign, many years ago, I decided there and then that I wanted to cycle up it in under 30 minutes. It took me a while to get fit enough, but eventually I did, so I needed another goal ...

I wanted to go for a time which would be a challenge, but not totally out of reach. I settled on 20 minutes.

I knew that there is an annual time trial event on that hill and looked up some of the results. The record at the time was 16 minutes-something, so 20 minutes did not seem out of the question. (The record time is now 15 min 52.6 sec, into a headwind!)

I hadn't realised that the HC event did not use the full climb. The HC course is about 1 km shorter. I have decided to be sensible and apply my 20 minute target to the HC course, rather than the longer distance! If I ever manage 20 minutes on the HC course, then I will reset my goal to 20 minutes for the full distance.

The official HC starts at the entrance to the Townson Thornber fuel depot in Mytholmroyd ...





And finishes by the fence on the left and the footpath gate on the right, a couple of hundred metres before you get to the reservoir ...






There is usually a cross headwind on the exposed second half of the climb. I don't think I would ever be able to do 20 minutes in those conditions, so I might need one of the rare days when there is no wind up there. What I will not do, is to take advantage of a tailwind. I want my time to be a genuine non-drafting, non-wind-assisted one!

I have been discussing this in another thread, but I thought it might be interesting to have a dedicated thread for it so I am going to ask the mods to move the relevant posts to this thread.

I am approaching 58 years of age. If you look back over my forum rides over the past 4 or 5 years, you will see that I had been suffering from lack of fitness and a weight problem, and then I got seriously ill last year. I have managed to lose 3.5 stone now, and am only about 1 stone off my target weight. I am still suffering health issues, but hope that most of the damage will heal over the next 12 months.

I will post every time that I beat my previous best.

I may never be well enough to achieve my goal, but let's give it a go, eh?

Some photos from the recent hillclimb event on the Cragg Vale course (starting with dr_pink warming up, and Rob3rt fiddling with his kit!) ...


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Nov 2013)

Have you completed it since your recovery from the DVT Colin?


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

Enter the HC next year regardless!  Assuming you are healthy enough to do so!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Have you completed it since your recovery from the DVT Colin?


Yes. My original posts in another thread have now been merged in, but because of the timing, they appear before my original post in this thread! My recent rides are discussed in those earlier posts.

PS I haven't actually recovered from the DVT yet! I am having to be careful not to push too hard and risk making myself ill again, so I expect only slow progress until I feel strong, when I will be able to really get stuck in. (The doctors basically told me to get regular exercise, but to listen to my body and back off when I need to.)


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Enter the HC next year regardless!  Assuming you are healthy enough to do so!


Well, I'm healthy enough to get up the climb, but (no disrespect to the brave woman who tackled the event on her mountain bike this year) I'm too vain to enter unless I can do a reasonably respectable time! (I don't want to be standing about at the finish using my dodgy lung as an excuse for my poor performance.)


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2013)

Have you had a 'test run' yet ?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

So the sign is the start, where do/have you placed the finish?


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> So the sign is the start, where do/have you placed the finish?



There is another sign at the top somewhere near the reservoir/junction I think. The HC course starts after the sign at the bottom (to avoid a bus stop just after the sign and finishes a bit before the reservoir at the top (probably so people aren't battering it through the finish flat out, completely out of it, then all of a sudden ending up on a junction). The HC course is 4.8 mile or something like that.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2013)

Just look out for spray painted lines on the side of the road and some letters/numbers. This will be the course start and finish. Bloody vandals those cyclists.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Just look out for spray painted lines on the side of the road and some letters/numbers. This will be the course start and finish. Bloody vandals those cyclists.



There are actually km or mile markings all the way up on Cragg Vale, lol! When I raced it I noticed the 1 and the 4, and that was it


----------



## Mickthemove (5 Nov 2013)

Haven't the TDF boys been out pre-marking the distance to summit on the road for next year and plotting all the mancovers etc for repair. nearly 40 minutes for this heavy slow coach!


----------



## nickyboy (5 Nov 2013)

That is quite a challenge you've set yourself. I've never ridden Cragg Vale (just a bit too far to cycle there and back from Glossop). The Snake Pass I guess is my comparable climb. The ascent there is about the same but it is 3.2 miles. The record for the Snake is about 11.35 so it gives a reasonable comparison with the Cragg Vale record.
I can only compute in terms of Snake Pass times so I guess your 20 minute target is something like 15 minutes on the Snake. That is "proper fast". I couldn't get close to that, even if I got rid of the last annoying stone and bought a fancy bike. I'm at 21 minutes for the Snake. Good luck


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Have you had a 'test run' yet ?


Yes.

19/5/2013: 39:15 on HC course [Probably when already reclotting!]
[29/9/2013: 34:01 for the full climb, but I am not counting that because it was wind-assisted]
25/10/2013: 35:15 on HC course. 8-10 kph cross/headwind
4/11/2013: 34:26 on HC course. Same wind conditions



classic33 said:


> So the sign is the start, where do/have you placed the finish?


No - I am using the HC start/finish. I have updated my post to show them.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Nov 2013)

Caught you on a training session  https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=HX...xQCJQrjzPG4ENJUPAWloug&cbp=12,145.53,,0,13.28 

That's some ride, I'd struggle to do 5 miles on the flat in 20 minutes, let along up that 

Alan...


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2013)

Ah, you wanted that post moving eh. Not sure I know how to move just one post ! Get retyping you lazy sausage !


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Phaeton said:


> Caught you on a training session  https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=HX7 5HB&ll=53.699222,-1.996937&spn=0.011192,0.027874&hnear=Hebden Bridge HX7 5HB, United Kingdom&gl=uk&t=m&z=16&layer=c&cbll=53.699336,-1.99701&panoid=xQCJQrjzPG4ENJUPAWloug&cbp=12,145.53,,0,13.28
> 
> That's some ride, I'd struggle to do 5 miles on the flat in 20 minutes, let along up that
> 
> Alan...


You've just reminded me that I was going to add my photographs from the recent HC to my first post, so I'll do that now!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Ah, you wanted that post moving eh. Not sure I know how to move just one post ! Get retyping you lazy sausage !


No - I wanted _that_ post _plus_ all the following ones that replied to it moving! 

Hmm, I'm wondering if I requested the right post ... I meant this one and the next 7 posts.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2013)

Might need a mod with more skill than me, like the boss !!!


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Might need a mod with more skill than me, like the boss !!!



Sorted.  (Send the tip to the usual address. )


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Sorry to be fussy, but could you nudge them down below the first post, so the thread makes more sense? Cheers if you can, no problem if you can't!


----------



## Shaun (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Sorry to be fussy, but could you nudge them down below the first post, so the thread makes more sense? Cheers if you can, no problem if you can't!



No, sorry, there's no facility for that.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Nov 2013)

Chapeau to you Colin.
I can barely do 5 miles on the flat in 20 min, never tried 5 miles uphill, never cycled while recovering from a major illness.
The 3 put together? 
It's a fab goal, wish you all the best in achieving it


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Shaun said:


> Sorted.  (Send the tip to the usual address. )


Where are my manners - thanks. Shaun!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

There is a bus turning area halfway up the steeper section in the middle of the climb. I know from experience of doing the climb frequently over the years, that I get to that point about midway through my ride. I can tell by then whether I am track to hit my goal for the day. If I am, I push on and go for it. If I am struggling, I accept it, back off, and just twiddle my way up the second half.

I normally turn left at the top, descend towards Ripponden, and turn left along Blue Ball Lane for a quiet scenic ride back to Mytholmroyd. Looks nice, doesn't it ...















Unfortunately, that route gets a bit dodgy later in the year when ice is about ...






I have the option of turning right at the top, descending to Littleborough and returning home via Todmorden instead, all on A-roads, which should be kept clear of ice in any scenario in which I would still be cycling!.


----------



## Smurfy (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I live a couple of miles from this ...


That looks like fun!  I think I'd like to have a go.

#Rushes off excitedly to try and find it on Google Maps#

Oh, and Colin, don't be too despondent about your times. You almost died, but your back on a bike and riding now.


----------



## Smurfy (5 Nov 2013)

Hmmm, this looks like the place. If the weather improves a bit I'll have a go.


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2013)

I think I've only ridden up it once Colin, unfortunately I think it was pre-Garmin so have no idea what my time was, I do seem to remember keeping you company at the back of the group though 

Good luck with the challenge, will keep an eye on your progress


----------



## Phaeton (5 Nov 2013)

I think I need to challenge myself just to survive to the top of that hill still astride a bike by this time next year.

Alan...


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Hmmm, this looks like the place. If the weather improves a bit I'll have a go.


That's the one!

If you want an extended challenge, turn right at the top and descend to Littleborough, turn right at the lights and ride to Todmorden, and turn right at the mini-roundabout there and ride back to Mytholmroyd via Hebden Bridge. It is almost exactly 20 miles back to where you started. A lot of local chain gangs try do it in under the hour. I did it solo in 1 hr 9 mins once (17.4 mph average), so I reckon an hour will be very possible for me if I ever manage the climb in 20 minutes. (The descent to Littleborough is about 2.5 miles and only takes about 4-5 minutes, so that would leave 35 minutes to tackle the remaining 12.5 miles, an average speed for that of 21.4 mph.)


----------



## Smurfy (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> That's the one!
> 
> If you want an extended challenge, turn right at the top and descend to Littleborough, turn right at the lights and ride to Todmorden, and turn right at the mini-roundabout there and ride back to Mytholmroyd via Hebden Bridge. It is almost exactly 20 miles back to where you started. A lot of local chain gangs try do it in under the hour. I did it solo in 1 hr 9 mins once (17.4 mph average), so I reckon an hour will be very possible for me if I ever manage the climb in 20 minutes. (The descent to Littleborough is about 2.5 miles and only takes about 4-5 minutes, so that would leave 35 minutes to tackle the remaining 12.5 miles, an average speed for that of 21.4 mph.)



By luck I looked in my map box just now and I have a copy of OL21.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> That's the one!
> 
> If you want an extended challenge, turn right at the top and descend to Littleborough, turn right at the lights and ride to Todmorden, and turn right at the mini-roundabout there and ride back to Mytholmroyd via Hebden Bridge. It is almost exactly 20 miles back to where you started. A lot of local chain gangs try do it in under the hour. I did it solo in 1 hr 9 mins once (17.4 mph average), so I reckon an hour will be very possible for me if I ever manage the climb in 20 minutes. (The descent to Littleborough is about 2.5 miles and only takes about 4-5 minutes, so that would leave 35 minutes to tackle the remaining 12.5 miles, an average speed for that of 21.4 mph.)



Or do a U-turn in Littlebrough and go back up Blackstone Edge  Lovely climb that!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Or do a U-turn in Littlebrough and go back up Blackstone Edge  Lovely climb that!


Oh, I intended to suggest that alternative, but forgot - thanks!


----------



## Smurfy (5 Nov 2013)

I've tried to look at the gradient profile in RideWithGPS, but unfortunately there's something wrong and the gradient flatlines after about 1/2 mile.


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2013)

According to this Strava segment it's 3.8% 
http://app.strava.com/segments/1187651


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> According to this Strava segment it's 3.8%
> http://app.strava.com/segments/1187651


If the top 7 riders are not cheating, then they all went faster than the official HC record!

The average gradient for the entire hill (including the very shallow bits either end of the HC course) is about 3.3%.

Here's my version of the profile:






It's a very steady climb with one steeper section between 3 and 4 km of the full hill. The start and finish are almost flat, so the good folk of Mytholmroyd are stretching the definition of 'climb' to claim it as England's longest! By UK standards, it is still pretty long.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

Colin, why not do a CC meet there in the new year, say April? Give yourself a target.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> If the top 7 riders are not cheating, then they all went faster than the official HC record!
> g.



Look at 7th place Colin


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

Those times are probably legit (as far as Strava times go). I recognise a few of the names up the top there, Ben G and Ali W for sure.

James Gullen's winning time of 16:18.4 the other week was around a minute outside of the course record which was set in much more favourable conditions apparently.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Colin, why not do a CC meet there in the new year, say April? Give yourself a target.


I did have a cunning plan ... 


ColinJ said:


> The idea was to organise a CycleChat 'event' on the climb. The plan was to all race up the climb as fast as we could and use our times to calculate handicaps for a second run later. When we got to the summit, we could go off and ride around a nice, hilly circuit which eventually leads back to the foot of the climb. We then set off again, one at a time, according to the handicaps calculated earlier. Each rider tries to catch the ones in front, and stay ahead of the ones behind. I was thinking that no rider could drop another rider, so when a faster rider caught a slower rider, the faster rider would have to moderate his/her pace to encourage the slower rider(s). This way, the riders would gradually coalesce into larger groups
> 
> The ideal scenario would be for the whole CycleChat peloton to come together in the last mile or so, which is at a shallow gradient, and then do a team time trial to the reservoir at the top!


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> If the top 7 riders are not cheating, then they all went faster than the official HC record!


They might have done it with tail winds? 

Big Steve's on the list, just over 33 minutes


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Look at 7th place Colin


What ...

Ah - 2 riders on the same time!


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> What ...
> 
> Ah - 2 riders on the same time!



No, he means it is Simon Yates


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> They might have done it with tail winds?
> 
> Big Steve's on the list, just over 33 minutes


Actually, the course record was set into a stiff headwind, so you could be right. It can take minutes off your time.

It must be that the HC event has never had a decent tailwind, which doesn't surprise me because they only seem to happen about 1% of the time. I'd guess that 25% of the time there is a slight cross/headwind, 25% of the time a moderate cross/headwind, and 25% of the time a b*stard cross/headwind!


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

The record was set in July with favourable conditions.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> No, he means it is Simon Yates


Obviously, I am not au fait with top HC specialists!  

I do know some of the names like (maybe past it now?) Jim Henderson and Matt Clinton.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I did have a cunning plan ...




You didn't really mean "race" did you.

You meant "ride up it at intervals, perferably 1 minute apart, completely at one's discretion and personal liability"


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Obviously, I am not au fait with top HC specialists!
> 
> I do know some of the names like (maybe past it now?) Jim Henderson and Matt Clinton.



Future GT winner Colin


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Obviously, I am not au fait with top HC specialists!
> 
> I do know some of the names like (maybe past it now?) Jim Henderson and Matt Clinton.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Yates_(cyclist)

Matty Clinton is deffo not past it, been on the podium 7 years in a row at the National HC, inc this year. The blokes a beast! Unparalleled levels of consistency!


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

You come across Ben G, Rob? There or thereabouts all over climbs. Clearly pretty handy.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> You come across Ben G, Rob? There or thereabouts all over climbs. Clearly pretty handy.



He is a strong lad, he came 4th on the Cat and Fiddle, but I THINK he become ill or injured or something.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> There is a bus turning area halfway up the steeper section in the middle of the climb. I know from experience of doing the climb frequently over the years, that I get to that point about midway through my ride. I can tell by then whether I am track to hit my goal for the day. If I am, I push on and go for it. If I am struggling, I accept it, back off, and just twiddle my way up the second half.
> 
> I normally turn left at the top, descend towards Ripponden, and turn left along Blue Ball Lane for a quiet scenic ride back to Mytholmroyd. Looks nice, doesn't it ...
> 
> ...



Colin that scenery is beautiful is it part of the TDF route ?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

Will the time taken to do it decrease when the road is relaid & straightened in preperation for the TDF?


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Will the time taken to do it decrease when the road is relaided in preperation for the TDF?



Maybe, maybe not, hah! Conclusive I know. But ultimately it depends how they do it and the quality of the work.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The record was set in July with favourable conditions.


How can you set an official record unless it is timed properly in an event? 

Is there another event on the same course, apart from the October one? Or do you mean the times on Strava?


Rob3rt said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Yates_(cyclist)


Oops - sounds like I should have remembered the name ... 58 kg body weight - that would help! 


Rob3rt said:


> Matty Clinton is deffo not past it, been on the podium 7 years in a row at the National HC, inc this year. The blokes a beast! Unparalleled levels of consistency!


Impressive!

I was thinking more of Henderson, who I saw win on the Rake way back in ... (checks) ... blimey - 1999! He had a good run for his money, looking back at the results over the years.


Hill Wimp said:


> Colin that scenery is beautiful is it part of the TDF route ?


Those little lanes are not, but the race is going up the Cragg Vale climb itself on day 2, after passing through Hebden Bridge. I have a vantage point lined up to take photographs from, looking down over the peloton to HB town centre. I will have to get there early to grab my spot!


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

> he plan was to all race up the climb as fast as we could and use our times to calculate handicaps for a second run later. When we got to the summit, we could go off and ride around a nice, hilly circuit which eventually leads back to the foot of the climb. We then set off again, one at a time, according to the handicaps calculated earlier. Each rider tries to catch the ones in front, and stay ahead of the ones behind. I was thinking that no rider could drop another rider, so when a faster rider caught a slower rider, the faster rider would have to moderate his/her pace to encourage the slower rider(s). This way, the riders would gradually coalesce into larger groups



You forgot to take into account wheel weight, specifically at the rim.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

They are doing that on the TDF?

Missed that.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> How can you set an official record unless it is timed properly in an event?
> 
> Is there another event on the same course, apart from the October one? Or do you mean the times on Strava?



There was another event, not sure if it was a 'club' or 'open' event though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> [*Mod edit:* Posts moved and merged from other thread as requested.]
> 
> My latest Cragg Vale HC ride was today, in the usual SW cross/headwind breezy conditions - time: 34 m 26 s. That is 49 seconds quicker than last time, but I got delayed a few seconds on that occasion by temporary traffic lights, and by chatting to someone. I still have a _long_ way to go to achieve my sub-20 minute goal, but I will try to keep nibbling away at it as my health and fitness continue to improve. My Warfarin dose was increased by 10% last week and I am hoping that that will give my body's clot-busting enzymes a better chance to do their job!




Does your warfarin give you an unfair advantage over those without Colin ??


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> They are doing that on the TDF?
> 
> Missed that.



Yes, they are talking it up loads because it is long, even though it is a piece of piss, you don't even know you are going up hill for at least half of it


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

Hmm, that on the saturday? I'll be up at the top of Holme Moss

It might me my daughter's frst attemp at a HC to get up to the top (5 y.o on an Isla bike-she'll love shouts of "allez" though)


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

Not sure which day. I will probably be at Holme Moss too. About a 3rd of the way up looks like the best place to watch from.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2013)

Well, I'll be watching both days - might get the train up to Carnforth and ride across to watch on Sunday.

EDIT: actually that's likely to be wrong. No doubt I will ride from Manc there and back.


----------



## Smurfy (5 Nov 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Colin that scenery is beautiful is it part of the TDF route ?


What's the scenery like in 'Pat "5mph" said I needed a cat'?


----------



## oldfatfool (5 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> You have one problem, dr_pink has another, I just can't motivate her into putting some effort into the hill climbs
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/94088661@N02/10671779443/in/pool-ccsudbury/



Scream for me baby........


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> What's the scenery like in 'Pat "5mph" said I needed a cat'?



The Garden of England, Kent is lovely, i do post sometimes in "Your ride today". Certainly not as undulating shall i say as Yorkshire. The thought of some of those hills around Colin brings me out in a cold sweat but chapeau to all those hill climbers


----------



## Smurfy (5 Nov 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> The Garden of England, Kent is lovely, i do post sometimes in "Your ride today". Certainly not as undulating shall i say as Yorkshire. The thought of some of those hills around Colin brings me out in a cold sweat but chapeau to all those hill climbers



Kent is probably a bit drier and warmer, but you can't beat some of the Yorkshire riding. Don't tell anyone though, we don't want all the unwashed masses turning up!


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Kent is probably a bit drier and warmer, but you can't beat some of the Yorkshire riding. Don't tell anyone though, we don't want all the unwashed masses turning up!



The scenery up there is stunning and yes i am closer to France than North London but hey they do have the best bike race in the world, and it's coming to you next year for a spectacular start and everything is crossed that the weather holds and shows that scenery off to the world in the best possible way.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> They are doing that on the TDF?
> 
> Missed that.


Can't have missed it, they'll not be doing it until next year!!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Hmm, that on the saturday? I'll be up at the top of Holme Moss


No - Saturday is the Leeds-Harrogate stage.

York ... Cragg Vale ... Holme Moss ... Sheffield is on Sunday. 6th July.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Not sure which day. I will probably be at Holme Moss too. About a 3rd of the way up looks like the best place to watch from.


It will be absolutely heaving! Aim to get there hours early to get a vantage point.

I went to watch the Kellogs Tour go up there once and even for that, in the pre-new-UK-cycling-boom days, I couldn't get onto the main climb. I had to stand at the side of the road in Holme village. I had just got to the roadside about 10 seconds before Robert Millar went past!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The record was set in July with favourable conditions.


I'm probably thinking event course record. The one I looked up was done in poor conditions and was considered a superb ride in the circumstances.

The record shown on the CTT website is wrong. They have Matt Clinton in 16 m 39.1 s which is definitely wrong because James Gullen did it in 16 m 18.4 s just a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'm probably thinking event course record. The one I looked up was done in poor conditions and was considered a superb ride in the circumstances.
> 
> The record shown on the CTT website is wrong. They have Matt Clinton in 16 m 39.1 s which is definitely wrong because James Gullen did it in 16 m 18.4 s just a couple of weeks ago!


You are obviously a beginner when it comes to looking at the CTT website, not exactly the quickest on the draw when it comes to updating records, and as I have said before, try finding the women's records.


Rob3rt said:


> There was another event, not sure if it was a 'club' or 'open' event though.


That was an open Rob, unusual to get them in July but it does mean you get fast times, even though on that day there were no top hill climbers riding, but then again, you didn't need to be.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> You are obviously a beginner when it comes to looking at the CTT website, not exactly the quickest on the draw when it comes to updating records, and as I have said before, try finding the women's records.


Well, I don't think I will be a frequent visitor!


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'm probably thinking event course record. The one I looked up was done in poor conditions and was considered a superb ride in the circumstances.
> 
> The record shown on the CTT website is wrong. They have Matt Clinton in 16 m 39.1 s which is definitely wrong because James Gullen did it in 16 m 18.4 s just a couple of weeks ago!



The CTT website is crap.

James Gullen was a minute outside of the current course record the other week. The record definitely went in July, obviously with a short 15 minute ride, this is stated on the results sheet published on the CTT website for the event the other week.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The record definitely went in July, obviously with a short 15 minute ride, this is stated on the results sheet published on the CTT website for the event the other week.


Ah, I've found it - Alistair Wareham on 10th July in 15 m 15.8 s!

Oh - he isn't a tiny climber either - that's encouraging! He is 1.90 m / 6' 3" tall and weighs 12 st 4 lns / 78 kg, which just happens to be about my target weight.

(Mind you, I wouldn't have said that Cragg Vale suits smaller riders as much as bigger, more powerful ones.)


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, I've found it - Alistair Wareham on 10th July in 15 m 15.8 s!
> 
> Oh - he isn't a tiny climber either - that's encouraging! He is 1.90 m / 6' 3" tall and weighs 12 st 4 lns / 78 kg, which just happens to be about my target weight.



Yeah but he is a very good tester, which is the sort of rider this climb suits 

He is the same height and similar weight to me. A tiny bit lighter in fact.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Yeah but he is a very good tester, which is the sort of rider this climb suits


I was just editing my post to agree with your incoming one!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Before I knew that it was incoming!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Does your warfarin give you an unfair advantage over those without Colin ??


No, but it does give my body the chance to deal with my clots and take away some of my _dis_advantage! 

I'll give a fuller explanation in my GWS thread later, but recent signs of reclotting have been reversed by a 10% increase in my Warfarin dose. A blood test last Thursday confirmed that I am now less 'clotty', but I already knew that because my breathing had been improving. 

Update on my Cragg Vale HC times:

19/05/13: 39:15 [Finished first Warfarin treatment regime but already reclotting!]
25/10/13: 35:15 [8-10 kph cross/headwind]
04/11/13: 34:26 [ ditto ]
10/11/13: 32:19 [ ditto ]
If you look at the times for the most recent 3 ascents, including this afternoon, you can see that I am making rapid progress. The wind conditions were about the same each time and I haven't lost significant weight over that short time period. The change is almost entirely down to my lungs starting to function better as the clots in them are broken down.

My legs have more to give if my lungs can get enough oxygen into my blood. At the moment, I am limited by clots rather than lack of fitness.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> At the moment, I am limited by clots rather than lack of fitness.


Actually, if fitness is defined as a measure of the ability to carry out a task then I suppose that illness is another form of unfitness. 

Whatever ... the less ill I am, the more I will be able to push myself, and the fitter I will get. I have a long way to go, but I am progressing at a good rate so I am content with that for now!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Nov 2013)

My current best is 31mins up Cragg Vale, but quite often I will be going up and get to the farm with the dog kennel outside and turn left off into Sykes Gate , off round the lanes and back out past the Old Blue Bell pub, and then back over the edge, all of which ruins my time up the Cragg , but a much better ride than fighting the cross/head winds that have their home up there.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> My current best is 31mins up Cragg Vale, but quite often I will be going up and get to the farm with the dog kennel outside and turn left off into Sykes Gate , off round the lanes and back out past the Old Blue Bell pub, and then back over the edge, all of which ruins my time up the Cragg , but a much better ride than fighting the cross/head winds that have their home up there.


Blimey, that's not a bad time for that route! It makes sense for you, wanting to end up back in Littleborough.

I do the top section the other way round (anticlockwise), dropping down to the former Blue B-A-ll pub and then either emerging back at the farm and descending through Cragg Vale, or taking the more direct route to Mytholmroyd down Scout Road. The latter route is currently closed to traffic, but you can manhandle your bike round/over the concrete blocks blocking the way. It's a bit sketchy on that descent now - without motor vehicles using it, it has become covered by wet, rotting leaves.


----------



## albion (11 Nov 2013)

Sounds near identical like an elongated Crawleyside Bank.

I don't time myself on any section but next time I do it I'll see how it goes. 
30 minutes for me, just maybe.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2013)

albion said:


> Sounds near identical like an elongated Crawleyside Bank.
> 
> I don't time myself on any section but next time I do it I'll see how it goes.
> 30 minutes for me, just maybe.


That's one area that I have never been to, but it is on the list. (Actually, the entire country is on the list! I want to cycle in every county in Britain at least once.)


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey, that's not a bad time for that route! It makes sense for you, wanting to end up back in Littleborough.
> 
> I do the top section the other way round (anticlockwise), dropping down to the former Blue B-A-ll pub and then either emerging back at the farm and descending through Cragg Vale, or taking the more direct route to Mytholmroyd down Scout Road. The latter route is currently closed to traffic, but you can manhandle your bike round/over the concrete blocks blocking the way. It's a bit sketchy on that descent now - without motor vehicles using it, it has become covered by wet, rotting leaves.


 

I meant 31mins for the straight up Cragg Vale not including the loop ,,, I wish it did .
I have been up Scout Road a few times over the wet leaves , I would not fancy coming down over them.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Nov 2013)

Arr good old craig vale, im up there most weekends..........


----------



## Peter Armstrong (11 Nov 2013)

Cool my best is *24:55.* I mite try this too (next Year goal)


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Nov 2013)

Nice progress Colin! See you at the official HC next year  Taking a punt at a long 17 or a short 18 mins!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Nice progress Colin! See you at the official HC next year  Taking a punt at a long 17 or a short 18 mins!


Ha ha - I read that as _me_ going for a long 17 or a short 18, and thought "_In my dreams_" ... then I realised that you meant _you_! (You did mean you, I hope!)

I worked out that I could knock about 2 minutes off my time merely by losing another stone and riding my Cannondale instead of my Basso. That would get me down to about 30 minutes. A day without that nagging cross/headwind would save _at least_ another couple of minutes. Much beyond that would take me developing some proper fitness!


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Nov 2013)

Working on getting lower once you can will save time as well! I rode up there in a wide stance TT position on the hoods pretty much the whole way (only sat up a bit on the few ramps in the village, to get a bit more power out), I reckon that saved a fair chunk of time vs those who tried to wrestle through the headwind. I don't have clip-on aero bars since I have a time trial bike for time trailing, but next year I might follow Helen's lead and get some light clip-ons for the longer climbs like this.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Working on getting lower once you can will save time as well! I rode up there in a wide stance TT position on the hoods pretty much the whole way (only sat up a bit on the few ramps in the village, to get a bit more power out), I reckon that saved a fair chunk of time vs those who tried to wrestle through the headwind. I don't have clip-on aero bars since I have a time trial bike for time trailing, but next year I might follow Helen's lead and get some light clip-ons for the longer climbs like this.


It is getting easier to spend time in a lower position now that my fat belly is finally disappearing. I do need to work on my flexibility though.

One problem I have is that getting lower puts more pressure on the damaged veins in my inner left thigh. They are not as bad as they were a few months ago - then, when I sat on a hard surface, I could feel the clotted veins getting in the way!

At the low speeds that I will be achieving, power-to-weight ratio will be more significant than aerodynamics (except for when there is a headwind, but I don't expect to do a good time on a windy day).


----------



## nickyboy (12 Nov 2013)

I've just checked the mileage and if I took the most direct route there and back it's about 65 miles from Glossop. If I get a really nice day I will give it a try for a laugh.
Already getting my excuses in now...."had 30 miles in the legs", "needed to save something for long ride home"....yadda yadda yadda.....


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2013)

nickyboy said:


> I've just checked the mileage and if I took the most direct route there and back it's about 65 miles from Glossop. If I get a really nice day I will give it a try for a laugh.
> Already getting my excuses in now...."had 30 miles in the legs", "needed to save something for long ride home"....yadda yadda yadda.....


Go for it!

I have done the reverse a couple of times - ridden down to Glossop and over Snake Pass.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Nov 2013)

Think I might try and head up that way too over the next few months.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Nov 2013)

Maybe a CycleChat challenge Colin-set some handicap's before your organised ride ;-)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Maybe a CycleChat challenge Colin-set some handicap's before your organised ride ;-)


You obviously didn't read what I had planned ...

We would go up the climb _*twice*_, the first time being to establish the handicaps, loop around back to the foot of the climb via Blue Ball Lane, then use the handicaps to set off in a HC pursuit. The slowest rider sets off first and tries to stay away, and everybody else tries to catch the rider(s) in front!

Everybody would have to make an honest effort the first time up the hill - no taking 40 minutes the first time, and then blowing everybody away the second time by doing it in 20 minutes!


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Maybe a CycleChat challenge Colin-set some handicap's before your organised ride ;-)


I can tell you my handicap right now


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> *Everybody would have to make an honest effort the first time up the hill - no taking 40 minutes the first time, and then blowing everybody away the second time by doing it in 20 minutes!*



Damn


----------



## Mattonsea (12 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> I can tell you my handicap right now


 I think its the same as mine


----------



## coffeejo (12 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You obviously didn't read what I had planned ...
> 
> We would go up the climb _*twice*_, the first time being to establish the handicaps, loop around back to the foot of the climb via Blue Ball Lane, then use the handicaps to set off in a HC pursuit. The slowest rider sets off first and tries to stay away, and everybody else tries to catch the rider(s) in front!
> 
> Everybody would have to make an honest effort the first time up the hill - no taking 40 minutes the first time, and then blowing everybody away the second time by doing it in 20 minutes!


I look forward to the photos


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Nov 2013)

Would you all cease! The hill climb season is finished and so far I have managed to hide this thread from dr_pink who has some unfinished business with Cragg Vale, but NOT until next year, mind you if I tell her potsy is going to be there...........................and as coffee jo says, got to be worth a photo


----------



## 400bhp (12 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You obviously didn't read what I had planned ...
> 
> We would go up the climb _*twice*_, the first time being to establish the handicaps, loop around back to the foot of the climb via Blue Ball Lane, then use the handicaps to set off in a HC pursuit. The slowest rider sets off first and tries to stay away, and everybody else tries to catch the rider(s) in front!
> 
> Everybody would have to make an honest effort the first time up the hill - no taking 40 minutes the first time, and then blowing everybody away the second time by doing it in 20 minutes!



I did read colin, just thoght it might be fun to have some known handicapping before the event. Going up twice on the same ride will be interesting....and who will be timing the 1st run? Probably safer if robert and dr_pink don't do the ride -they will get an awful chill waiting at the top for the rest of us ;-)


----------



## nickyboy (12 Nov 2013)

I reckon with all our strava data swimming around we could set up a decent handicapping system without all that "twice up the hill" malarkey. Anyway I don't trust any of you to make an honest effort on the first go cos I certainly wouldn't. Too much at stake :-)


----------



## nickyboy (22 Nov 2013)

Nice gentle northerly atm which I presume is a tailwind.

If I can get a pass out I might give it a go on Sunday. Did Long Hill today which I think is the most similar climb to Cragg Vale and I was rubbish.

If I make it I'll be coming up via Huddersfield and back via Littleborough. Any café recommendations?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2013)

nickyboy said:


> Nice gentle northerly atm which I presume is a tailwind.
> 
> If I can get a pass out I might give it a go on Sunday. Did Long Hill today which I think is the most similar climb to Cragg Vale and I was rubbish.
> 
> If I make it I'll be coming up via Huddersfield and back via Littleborough. Any café recommendations?


Yes, it looks like a gentle tailwind up the climb on Sunday. It's unusual, so make the most of it!

I suppose you will want a cafe in Littleborough rather than stop before tackling the climb. Maybe @DiddlyDodds can suggest a cafe since he lives over there?


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2013)

Will you be allowing for the planned improvements in the road surface & straightening of the road into account?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (23 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, it looks like a gentle tailwind up the climb on Sunday. It's unusual, so make the most of it!
> 
> I suppose you will want a cafe in Littleborough rather than stop before tackling the climb. Maybe @DiddlyDodds can suggest a cafe since he lives over there?


 
I would go to Demetris - café in the old coach house , they are right behind the church at the foot of Blackstonedge (A58) - 
http://www.demetris-taverna.co.uk/

Or if you like poncy chips try
https://plus.google.com/100513671820626964832/about?gl=uk&hl=en

Other than them go into the centre and turn up Harehill Road ,
https://www.facebook.com/Rebeccascoffeeshop

All three are within 100yrds of each other


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Will you be allowing for the planned improvements in the road surface & straightening of the road into account?


They have already started improving the surface. I haven't read anybody other than you talking about straightening the road and I think that is a very odd idea. Why spend a lot of money doing that when the bends are gentle and only serve to check the speed of drivers who would otherwise probably be flying up and down, way in excess of the 50 mph limit?

I have never felt that my speed has been limited by potholes and the rough road surface on the climb, but certainly have when coming back down!


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2013)

Question asked at a council budget meeting following your piece on Lee Road.
Council supplied that answer. I think I put in that thread the amount they'd set aside for bringing the roads upto required conditions. Can't work out how or where they intend to straighten it though, they are non too certain either!


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2013)

I'll try and find out Tuesday and let you know. I'm aware the road is down to be resurfaced, top to bottom, or should that be bottom to top?


----------



## Svendo (23 Nov 2013)

classic33 said:


> Question asked at a council budget meeting following your piece on Lee Road.
> Council supplied that answer. I think I put in that thread the amount they'd set aside for bringing the roads upto required conditions. Can't work out how or where they intend to straighten it though, they are non too certain either!


I remember you posting this in the Lee Wood Road thread, and I think I posted at the time I can't think of a bendy bit where buildings or terrain leave much scope for straightening. I can't think of any dangerous bends, and they reduced the speed limit in the last few years so I'd have thought bends were desirable, as straights encourage speed. Thinking about descending, there's only really one bend where I always need to brake,then the couple of bends near the bus turn around at the steep section halfway where I might brake a bit just to be safe and maybe the other odd one if there's cars or it's wet. Unless there's some other need like possible slippage on the higher sections? The TdF certainly doesn't need the road straightening.

I've noticed the traffic calming feature in Mytholmroyd seems to be installed so it's easy to remove on the big day in July, kerbstones on top of the tarmac rather than fully cemented in.

I had another go at pushing on a bit on Cragg Vale but the wind was at least as bad as on the hillclimb day and I only managed 24.28 mins for the full 8.83kms and 23 dead for the hill climb course. Must have had heavy water bottles and the training wheels are very heavy and my water proof was flapping a lot... .


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2013)

My point was that if, as has been said by the council, that the road is going to be resurfaced, would that not improve your time?


----------



## Svendo (23 Nov 2013)

Sorry, i think we're both wondering the same thing for the same reason. BTW managed 20:11 on the hillclimb course today, nice and sunny, gentle SW wind, so reckon sub 20 with a bit of a tailwind &/or lightweight trim. Probably a bit quicker but i fudged pressing the lap button in order to avoid walkers and dogs.
I presume it's not going to get a full resurface until after TdF or the recent patching would have been a bit silly. It doesn't seem that long ago it got surface dressed, but it's probably over 5 years!


----------



## Milzy (23 Nov 2013)

My first & only attempt I got 27 mins, need to go back out at it. I don't think id ever get sub 20!


----------



## albion (23 Nov 2013)

I did Crawleyside Bank t'other day which I equated as near enough the same overall.
22 mins. A tailwind but I also had to walk a while on the 20% section due to, I think, a terminally bending dérailleur.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2013)

nickyboy said:


> That is quite a challenge you've set yourself. I've never ridden Cragg Vale (just a bit too far to cycle there and back from Glossop). The Snake Pass I guess is my comparable climb. The ascent there is about the same but it is 3.2 miles. The record for the Snake is about 11.35 so it gives a reasonable comparison with the Cragg Vale record.


 Ridden the 'Snake' quite a few times over the years, it's a little toughy
After starting from Wakefield, up to Midgely roundabout, down into Denby Dale, then the long drag from there, up to 'Sovereign cross-roads'
Down into New Mills, Holmfirth
Over 'the Moss'
Over to Glossop
'Snake' & Lady Bower
Mortimer Road ('Strines' - the tough way), & home via Penistone and Denby Dale


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ridden the 'Snake' quite a few times over the years, it's a little toughy
> After starting from Wakefield, up to Midgely roundabout, down into Denby Dale, then the long drag from there, up to 'Sovereign cross-roads'
> Down into New Mills, Holmfirth
> Over 'the Moss'
> ...


Sounds good! I have ridden most of that route at one time or another but not all on the same day.

I am having to back off a bit from making strong efforts. The last time up through Cragg Vale, I was feeling good so I pushed harder but then I felt my heart rhythm go out of whack. It happened a lot last year when I got ill, but stopped when I got better and came off Warfarin. 

I can still lower my times by improving my cycling fitness and losing more weight, but I had better not push myself too hard while I am like this.

It is frustrating, but the winter is coming soon anyway and I had anticipated doing most of my 'cycling' on the gym bike until the spring.


----------



## Steve H (24 Nov 2013)

I love your 20 minute challenge Colin! I've been out this morning and had a go at it. A fairly calm day, so no ludicrous head win for the last couple of km. I got a PB of 34:28. If I can get below 30 minutes I'll be pretty chuffed. 20 mins may be a challenge too far. Will keep having a bash at it over the next few months to see how low I can get. Should be a bit faster in the Spring time when we can lose the additional weight of mudguards, lights, loads of extra clothing layers (that's my excuse anyway!)


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2013)

Steve H said:


> I love your 20 minute challenge Colin! I've been out this morning and had a go at it. A fairly calm day, so no ludicrous head win for the last couple of km. I got a PB of 34:28. If I can get below 30 minutes I'll be pretty chuffed. 20 mins may be a challenge too far. Will keep having a bash at it over the next few months to see how low I can get. Should be a bit faster in the Spring time when we can lose the additional weight of mudguards, lights, loads of extra clothing layers (that's my excuse anyway!)


You will definitely be able to take at least 7 or 8 minutes off that time Steve! You have been quicker than me on some forum rides, and I was quicker then than I am now, but I know that I can get my time down to 28 minutes even with dodgy health!

You will have to shed a few pounds though ...


----------



## Pennine-Paul (24 Nov 2013)

Just got back from doing the Cragg on my fixed gear,
way overgeared at 80 inches (46/15 )so the mid section was a real grunt.
I managed 26:30,have done it in 24 mins with the assistance of 2 roadies who
let me draft them all the way up,cant see me ever getting anywhere near 20 mins
without a howling north wind for assistance


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2013)

I rode up it with a mate today but I took the GPS off my bike to avoid the temptation to time myself!

As a result, I had a nice relaxed ride. I probably need to spend the winter doing that kind of ride before pushing myself more in the spring.

It has certainly got easier, having now lost so much weight. There were a few short ramps which I didn't even notice because I was busy chatting. Worryingly, there were also a few fast descents that I didn't notice either ...


----------



## the_mikey (24 Nov 2013)

I will gladly try this Cragg Vale climb in 2014, all I've got to practice on are the short sharp 16%-20% climbs up the side of the Cotswold ridge. Is it as steep as the climb up past the cow & calf from Ilkley?


----------



## 400bhp (24 Nov 2013)

This is great - some friendly hill climbing competition


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2013)

Colin just to let you know @potsy is apparently in training for this challenge, just to give you all a heads up and a fighting chance that is.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2013)

the_mikey said:


> I will gladly try this Cragg Vale climb in 2014, all I've got to practice on are the short sharp 16%-20% climbs up the side of the Cotswold ridge. Is it as steep as the climb up past the cow & calf from Ilkley?


Absolutely not!

It is a gentle drag to start with, then steepens in the middle for a short stretch of moderate gradient, and then becomes another drag but one which normally has a nagging cross/headwind on it. The wind is the main difficulty. It is only the length of the climb, by UK standards, that makes it significant.

It is a power climb, rather than a true climbers' climb! Manchester Wheelers chaingang overtook me on the steepest section once, all on the big ring, and doing about 16 mph!


----------



## Mattonsea (24 Nov 2013)

Its funny how people bang on about going to France and riding the climbs over there but we have some legendary climbs
here. If I could take the time off I would book in to a BB and have 3 or 4 days having a go at Cragg Vale .


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2013)

Mattonsea said:


> Its funny how people bang on about going to France and riding the climbs over there but we have some legendary climbs
> here. If I could take the time off I would book in to a BB and have 3 or 4 days having a go at Cragg Vale .


Well, it's not exactly Alpe d'Huez, but it is a nice challenge to have a go at.

There were lots of people riding on it today, and I can only see it becoming more popular as the Tour de France approaches.

The villagers of Cragg Vale are attempting to create the world's longest bunting for the local stage, to line the entire length of the 5+ mile long climb.


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Colin just to let you know @potsy is apparently in training for this challenge, just to give you all a heads up and a fighting chance that is.


Yep, 76 feet of climbing today in 11+ miles, bring it on


----------



## Steve H (24 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Yep, 76 feet of climbing today in 11+ miles, bring it on


...and that was just him climbing on and off the bike


----------



## 400bhp (24 Nov 2013)

No-one (180 odd riders) on Strava has beaten 20 minutes this month

http://app.strava.com/segments/1187651


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Nov 2013)

Mattonsea said:


> Its funny how people bang on about going to France and riding the climbs over there but we have some legendary climbs
> here. If I could take the time off I would book in to a BB and have 3 or 4 days having a go at Cragg Vale .



Climbs in the UK are VERY different to the sort of climbs you get on the continent.

Cragg Vale is only "legendary" because it is the longest continuous gradient in England, it is not challenging nor is it that pleasant.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Nov 2013)

And Simon Yates had a go too - must be his slowest ride ever:

http://app.strava.com/activities/95638031#

Clearly a recovery ride.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Nov 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/page-646

Did it today. GPS nightmare so estimated from photos I took at start and a bit after the finish. 26-27 minutes. Not particularly fast but it is what I would expect as me+bike = 97kg

Edit: that time is for the full course, not the HC course


----------



## nickyboy (25 Nov 2013)

Pennine-Paul said:


> Just got back from doing the Cragg on my fixed gear,
> way overgeared at 80 inches (46/15 )so the mid section was a real grunt.
> I managed 26:30,have done it in 24 mins with the assistance of 2 roadies who
> let me draft them all the way up,cant see me ever getting anywhere near 20 mins
> without a howling north wind for assistance



Having just done it today it doesn't really lend itself to fixed does it? I was in 50/21 on the lower section, 34/19 on the steeper middle bit then 50/17 for the final couple of kms. Our times are very similar so I think you'd be significantly quicker than me on a geared bike


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Nov 2013)

How does it compare to the Cat and Fiddle, Snake Pass and Long Hill?


----------



## nickyboy (25 Nov 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> How does it compare to the Cat and Fiddle, Snake Pass and Long Hill?


It is most like Long Hill. Overall the length is similar (Cragg Vale is about 1km longer) and the gradient is about the same. Cragg Vale has more variation in gradient. Cat and Fiddle is not dissimilar also. Snake is quite different, much steeper.
I found Cragg Vale today to be a nice, friendly climb which I could do in the big ring for most of it. Into a headwind I can imagine it being awful.


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Nov 2013)

nickyboy said:


> It is most like Long Hill. Overall the length is similar (Cragg Vale is about 1km longer) and the gradient is about the same. Cragg Vale has more variation in gradient. Cat and Fiddle is not dissimilar also. Snake is quite different, much steeper.
> I found Cragg Vale today to be a nice, friendly climb which I could do in the big ring for most of it. Into a headwind I can imagine it being awful.



Excellent. @400bhp is going to love that.........


----------



## 400bhp (25 Nov 2013)




----------



## 400bhp (25 Nov 2013)

stoopid 5% gradient


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2013)

Well, despite saying that I might not time myself again for a while ... I felt good riding up the climb today and the wind conditions were much better than usual, so I thought I'd have a go as far as the bus turning area on the steeper section. If it looked like I could beat my current PB then I would persist with my effort. So ... I looked at the GPS when I got to the bus stop and it looked like I was on to take maybe 1.5 minutes off my last time!

I continued to push on, but my pulse rate was getting too high so I backed off before it caused any problems. (My recent heart rhythm problems seem to be triggered by excessive effort, so it is better to not take any chances!) I still managed to knock a minute off my time, and I was happy with that.

A mate was riding up behind me on his singlespeed bike and he said that it was the first time in years that he didn't feel like he was having to hang about for me, so that was good to hear.

Update on my Cragg Vale HC times:

19/05/13: 39:15 [Finished first Warfarin treatment regime but already reclotting!]
25/10/13: 35:15 [8-10 kph cross/headwind]
04/11/13: 34:26 [ ditto ]
10/11/13: 32:19 [ ditto ]
25/11/13: 31:19 [5-7 kph cross/headwind]


----------



## nickyboy (26 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Well, despite saying that I might not time myself again for a while ... I felt good riding up the climb today and the wind conditions were much better than usual, so I thought I'd have a go as far as the bus turning area on the steeper section. If it looked like I could beat my current PB then I would persist with my effort. So ... I looked at the GPS when I got to the bus stop and it looked like I was on to take maybe 1.5 minutes off my last time!
> 
> I continued to push on, but my pulse rate was getting too high so I backed off before it caused any problems. (My recent heart rhythm problems seem to be triggered by excessive effort, so it is better to not take any chances!) I still managed to knock a minute off my time, and I was happy with that.
> 
> ...



Great effort. I started the climb at 11.30am, don't think I saw you? The wind, such as there was a wind, felt like crosswind on the top section but not really anything. Did you get stopped by the temp traffic lights on the way up. I did, most frustrating when you've come 30 miles to climb the hill


----------



## DiddlyDodds (26 Nov 2013)

All this excitement on peddling up a hill ,,, I will have a crack tomorrow morning for a good time as its on my weekly morning circuit before work.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

nickyboy said:


> Great effort. I started the climb at 11.30am, don't think I saw you? The wind, such as there was a wind, felt like crosswind on the top section but not really anything. Did you get stopped by the temp traffic lights on the way up. I did, most frustrating when you've come 30 miles to climb the hill


No, it was about 1:30 when I rode up.

The wind was the same for me - it just produced gentle ripples on the surface of the reservoir at the top. Normally, there are small waves rolling diagonally across it. On a bad day, there are large waves breaking on the side of the reservoir next to the road. On the very worst days, I have seen waves actually reaching halfway up the wall and breaking over the road!

I was lucky with the lights - they changed to green at the perfect time for me so I just rolled on through.



DiddlyDodds said:


> All this excitement on peddling up a hill ,,, I will have a crack tomorrow morning for a good time as its on my weekly morning circuit before work.


It looks like the wind has picked up again today, so it will be tougher up there.

I'm pleased at people's reaction to this thread. It is only a bit of fun really, but it is certainly encouraging me to get out more and see what I can do. It is great that others are having a go too.

You do realise where this will end up, though ...? We will have to join Rob3rt, dr_pink et al and have a go at the official Cragg Vale HC next October!

Perhaps those of us who are not members of existing clubs could enter as members of team CycleChat aka CCCC (Cycle Chat Cycling Club), if @Shaun didn't mind us borrowing the name for that purpose? I don't know what the rules are for club membership - could @Rob3rt, @dr_pink, @totallyfixed or someone else explain how the system works?

My times are still slow, but a year ago I could only manage to walk 350 metres to the local shops so I am not complaining!


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Nov 2013)

To enter a CTT event you must be a member of an affiliated club. As in, it needs to be a cycling club (or tri club or whatever) that has paid the annual levy to CTT. Additionally, you may only enter in the name of your 1st claim club. You may only change club once per season.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> To enter a CTT event you must be a member of an affiliated club. As in, it needs to be a cycling club (or tri club or whatever) that has paid the annual levy to CTT. Additionally, you may only enter in the name of your 1st claim club. You may only change club once per season.


Thanks, Rob.


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Nov 2013)

You may also only ride in clothing that does not include any branding other than the manufacturers name (i.e. no Team Sky or Wiggle Honda kit or club kit with sponsors names on it), unless you are in a club that has paid an additional levy to be allowed to display sponsors logos. Although I doubt this is enforced strictly tbh.

All regulations regarding clubs, clothing and bikes can be found here: http://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/Information/Procedure/Regulations/tabid/79/Default.aspx

Many rules are fairly lax and not enforced strictly, but it is best to do your best to stay within the rules and not take the piss.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

I was just reading the rules on the CTT site and was wondering about logos. The rules did state that manufacturers' logos were acceptable (DHB, whatever).

Rule 24 could be considered to affect me because I am on Warfarin for life. (Having said that, there are a lot of people on the drug and surely they are not all barred from competitive sport?)



Rule 24 Disease said:


> No person may compete whilst knowingly suffering from any disease, mental or physical disorder or is undergoing medical treatment which makes it unsafe or undesirable to do so.


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Nov 2013)

The last part of that rule is critical.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The last part of that rule is critical.


I feel happy enough riding around solo (as in a TT) or in small groups, but I would feel worried about taking part in a road race where significant injuries are probably more likely. (When my anticoagulation is on track, I would bleed 2.5 times more than an average person, and for a head injury that could be very serious.)

However, since I have no intention of ever doing any road racing, that isn't going to be a problem!


----------



## Phaeton (26 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> However, since I have no intention of ever doing any road racing, that isn't going to be a problem!


Colin,

I would have thought the better intention would be not to fall off or have an accident 

Alan...


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

Phaeton said:


> Colin,
> 
> I would have thought the better intention would be not to fall off or have an accident
> 
> Alan...


I think I could manage that in an uphill TT, but racing into a tight bend when surrounded by other cyclists would be a much more risky proposition!


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Nov 2013)

I think the rule is simply asking you to exercise some sensibility and not race if you are liable to have a health scare or worse during the event i.e. don't risk your life to enter the event!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I think the rule is simply asking you to exercise some sensibility and not race if you are liable to have a health scare or worse during the event i.e. don't risk your life to enter the event!


I'd like to do a respectable time on that climb, but I do not intend to risk putting myself back in hospital to do it!

I am having to be careful, but I should be ok. I can't push as hard as I used to so it will take longer to get fit again, and my maximum power may always be limited compared to what was possible before I got ill.

I am getting to the point where I am enjoying my cycling again, which is the main thing. Hopefully, next year I'll be able to do audax 200s at a reasonable pace and that would do me if TTs turn out to be too much for my battered body.


----------



## Milzy (26 Nov 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ridden the 'Snake' quite a few times over the years, it's a little toughy
> After starting from Wakefield, up to Midgely roundabout, down into Denby Dale, then the long drag from there, up to 'Sovereign cross-roads'
> Down into New Mills, Holmfirth
> Over 'the Moss'
> ...


The Dark Peak challenge more or less. Epic sportive!!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Nov 2013)

Aagh!  I can't believe I haven't replied to this thread, yet. Cragg Vale hill reminds me of a hill only about 9 miles from where I live, which winds its way up Mt Dandenong east of Melbourne. This hill ascends about 985 feet over a distance of 4.2 miles, giving it an average grade of about 4.3%, and is very popular with local cyclists. Here's a site describing it: http://theclimbingcyclist.com/climbs/mt-dandenong/the-1-in-20/. I feel lucky to live so close to it, and plan to ride up it several times during my upcoming annual leave, as I need to be fit for the upcoming Audax Alpine Classic (I'm doing this ride option : http://www.alpineclassic.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=23:ace&catid=6:ace250 ).

Anyway, enough of me yakking on about hills, I need to get to sleep for my commute to work tomorrow (_is it wrong that I actually look forward to my commute to work, because it involves cycling?_).

Best of luck with the Cragg Vale hill attempts, Colin .


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2013)

victor said:


> Aagh!  I can't believe I haven't replied to this thread, yet. Cragg Vale hill reminds me of a hill only about 9 miles from where I live, which winds its way up Mt Dandenong east of Melbourne. This hill ascends about 985 feet over a distance of 4.2 miles, giving it an average grade of about 4.3%, and is very popular with local cyclists. Here's a site describing it: http://theclimbingcyclist.com/climbs/mt-dandenong/the-1-in-20/. I feel lucky to live so close to it, and plan to ride up it several times during my upcoming annual leave, as I need to be fit for the upcoming Audax Alpine Classic (I'm doing this ride option : http://www.alpineclassic.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=23:ace&catid=6:ace250 ).


Your local climb does look similar to Cragg Vale. Actually, it reminds me more of the Keighley Road climb out of Hebden Bridge which is slightly shorter but steeper than CV, and is another climb that I have a 20 minute target pinned to.

Your audax event looks great! That's the kind of thing that I really like and aim to get back into if/when health and fitness permit.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (27 Nov 2013)

Well off I went at 5.30 this morning over past Todmorden and Hebden bridge to the start of Cragg Vale , off I went at a pace I knew I could keep up and felt ok with.
All the way up the bottom section I had the nagging feeling the wind was waiting for me to pop out of the trees, and i was not wrong , although more of a crosswind than a head wind. 
So my time was 31mins 30 sec which is around the best ive done up there.


----------



## Steve H (1 Dec 2013)

Going for another crack at it this morning...


----------



## Chrisc (1 Dec 2013)

Very sorry to hear of your health troubles Colin, not been on here for some time. 
Hope all is well now and you continue to improve steadily. Great to see you set yourself this target.

This thread inspired me to have a go at the Isle of Skye road to Greenfield this morning thinking it's about 5 miles to the top. 
Enjoyed the ride over to Greenfield then had a brain fart and couldn't think how to get back other than turning round and going back up. :-)
Will do it again now Ive had a proper look at the circular route back through Huddersfield.

Now I need to work out a sensible route from Huddersfield to the bottom of the Cragg and home again avoiding the blasted Elland bypass.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2013)

Steve H said:


> Going for another crack at it this morning...


What time did you do today, Steve?



Chrisc said:


> Very sorry to hear of your health troubles Colin, not been on here for some time.
> Hope all is well now and you continue to improve steadily. Great to see you set yourself this target.


Thanks. Yeah, it was a bit dodgy for a while!

I have been feeling a lot better recently and am hoping that the improvements continue, though I may well discover that I am limited by damage caused by the clots. I have decided that as long as I can be healthy and maintain at least this level of fitness, I wouldn't consider having surgery. If things start to deteriorate in the future, there might be something that could be done. I'll cross that bridge if/when I come to it!


Chrisc said:


> This thread inspired me to have a go at the Isle of Skye road to Greenfield this morning thinking it's about 5 miles to the top.
> Enjoyed the ride over to Greenfield then had a brain fart and couldn't think how to get back other than turning round and going back up. :-)
> Will do it again now Ive had a proper look at the circular route back through Huddersfield.


I like the Isle of Skye road but the traffic has been a bit heavy the last couple of times I did it, which put me off.



Chrisc said:


> Now I need to work out a sensible route from Huddersfield to the bottom of the Cragg and home again avoiding the blasted Elland bypass.


If you want to stick to main roads, but ones less busy than the bypass, I suggest going up to Outlane, and drop down through Stainland to Greetland. There are lots of alternative lanes if you get your OS map out and look for them, but most involve steep climbs. For example, I like Scapegoat Hill, then a circuit of Scammonden, Ringstone Edge, Ripponden Bank, Ripponden ...


----------



## Chrisc (2 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks. Yeah, it was a bit dodgy for a while!
> 
> I have been feeling a lot better recently and am hoping that the improvements continue, though I may well discover that I am limited by damage caused by the clots. I have decided that as long as I can be healthy and maintain at least this level of fitness, I wouldn't consider having surgery. If things start to deteriorate in the future, there might be something that could be done. I'll cross that bridge if/when I come to it!
> 
> ...




Thanks Colin,
Sounds like you have a plan and a good grasp of your current capabilities there and I too would always regard surgery as the last resort. I wish you the best and hope we meet up one of these days for a ride.

I found a route out which lets me ride into Mytholmroyd nice and easy over Grange Moor and down through Brighouse/Sowerby Bridge. I can decide whether I want to ride up Ripponden bank home after the Cragg or go back round the valley bottom through Brighouse again.Either way I still have to get back up the hill home but I can ease things if I want to.

I really enjoyed the Isle of Skye, I motorcycled over it daily for 5 years to work in Manchester but that was the first time I crossed it in almost 20 years! Took things easy and found it a very pleasant ride, used to the traffic so no problems there, most of my home rides involve the A636 from Bretton roundabout up to the Sovereign as that's my route home and the cars on that one can be a bit offputting at times. I can always cut off and shorten that drag but I never seem to, always have to go to the very top and then I can almost roll the 2 miles home.

Hoping for one more decent weekend to get a chance to ride the Cragg now!


----------



## Steve H (3 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> What time did you do today, Steve?



Not good unfortunately. Just over 38 mins. Didn't feel as strong on the day and a bit more breezy than last time. 

I did get a PB on the decent into Ripponden though. :troll:


----------



## ColinJ (11 Dec 2013)

I have been up Cragg Vale a few more times since my last update but didn't time myself. Sometimes I don't feel like pushing myself, or I know there is a stupidly strong headwind so it isn't worth me trying to improve my PB.

Conditions seemed pretty good today though. It didn't feel too windy in the valley so I thought I would make a bit of an effort for the first half of the climb and see how I did.

I was feeling pretty good and the time was looking ok when I got to the steeper mid-section, so I pushed on. Unfortunately, the higher I got on the moor, the stronger the wind got. I reckon it was 8 kph at the bottom, then 10 kph, then 12-15 kph for the last couple of kms.

I was trying pretty hard and my lungs were hurting in the cold air. Then I felt a slight taste of blood at the back of my throat and decided to ease up. I don't want to compromise my health for the sake of a HC. I just rolled up the last few hundred metres and still managed to knock another 8 seconds off my time! Slowly, but surely, I am getting fitter.

I am not bothered if I don't make huge improvements through the winter. It would be nice to be close to breaking 30 minutes by the spring, but if it takes longer - fine!

Update on my Cragg Vale HC times:

19/05/13: 39:15 [Finished first Warfarin treatment regime but already reclotting!]
25/10/13: 35:15 [8-10 kph cross/headwind]
04/11/13: 34:26 [ ditto ]
10/11/13: 32:19 [ ditto ]
25/11/13: 31:19 [5-7 kph cross/headwind]
11/12/13: 31:11 [8-15 kph cross/headwind; chilly]


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2013)

I won't get the chance to ride up there again until early 2014.

For those of you who might be riding up or down the hill in the winter - take care! Today's Hebden Bridge Times reports that there were three separate incidents last week where careless drivers lost control on ice and ended up in the ditch. You don't want to be between the road and the ditch when that happens ...


----------



## Steve H (24 Dec 2013)

I tried this hill again on Saturday. What a nightmare. When the wind picks up it is ridiculous during the final 2km. It's not at all steep during the last part, but with a gale of a head wind I didn't spend any time out of big cassette cog and my granny ring.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Dec 2013)

I'm going to have a go, just to see how long it takes me. I'll wait until these storms pass tho so probably sometime in the Xmas break.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> I'm going to have a go, just to see how long it takes me. I'll wait until these storms pass tho so probably sometime in the Xmas break.


Make sure that you time yourself between the official start and finish points if you want to compare times. I posted pictures of where they are, at the start of this thread.

The horrid winds are supposed to be coming back on Friday!


----------



## Smurfy (24 Dec 2013)

I'm still interested in having a go, but I'm not making a special trip if there's going to be temporary traffic lights part way up. Does anyone know how long the lights are in place for?



ColinJ said:


> I posted pictures of where they are, at the start of this thread.


I must have missed those. Will go back and have a look. 

Edit: Found the pictures.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Make sure that you time yourself between the official start and finish points if you want to compare times. I posted pictures of where they are, at the start of this thread.
> 
> The horrid winds are supposed to be coming back on Friday!


Where?


----------



## Smurfy (24 Dec 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Where?


Post #8 are the Start/Finish pictures.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Dec 2013)

I see the start..no end tho.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Dec 2013)

Surely it makes sense to stick to the ones painted on the road?


----------



## Smurfy (24 Dec 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> I see the start..no end tho.


The end is the fence + gate pic.


bromptonfb said:


> Surely it makes sense to stick to the ones painted on the road?


I'd assumed there would be stuff painted, but maybe not. Colin will be along soon.....


----------



## Smurfy (24 Dec 2013)

It's the fuel depot you want, not the blue sign.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Dec 2013)

YellowTim said:


> The end is the fence + gate pic.
> 
> I'd assumed there would be stuff painted, but maybe not. Colin will be along soon.....


Yep they painted km markers..I assume for the TdF.


----------



## Steve H (24 Dec 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Does anyone know how long the lights are in place for?



I don't remember passing any temporary traffic lights when I rode up on Saturday.


----------



## Smurfy (24 Dec 2013)

Steve H said:


> I don't remember passing any temporary traffic lights when I rode up on Saturday.


Think that must have been a much older post. Please ignore my incoherent ramblings!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2013)

My long-standing target was to do the full 8.x km climb in 20 minutes but the annual hill climb event uses a shorter course from the Townsend fuel depot to the gate/fence a couple of hundred metres from the reservoir.

I would still like to do the full climb in 20 minutes but that is about 1 km longer than the HC course so I thought it made more sense to work on the shorter distance and see what I could do on that, especially since I know what the record time is so I have something to compare it to.

If I ever manage 20 minutes on the HC course, I will update my goal to trying to do the full climb in 20 minutes and that would correspond to doing about 18.5 minutes on the HC course.

I am getting on in years (58 soon) and have suffered serious ill health, so it would be a pretty good achievement to do 20 minutes on the HC, and stupendous if I could ever do the full climb in that.

I expect that I will not meet those targets, but I did do 23.5 minutes on the full climb in 2006 when I was only at about 80% of peak fitness so it isn't a ridiculous thing for me to have a go at. It is all down to how much I want to work at it, coupled with how much my battered heart and lungs can take. We shall see! 

PS I still have about 1 stone of flab to lose and shedding that would get my current PB time down to about 28.5 minutes even without gaining any power.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Dec 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Think that must have been a much older post. Please ignore my incoherent ramblings!



It was me that posted about the temp lights. That was about a month ago when I had a go so it seems they have gone....as temporary ones do


----------



## DiddlyDodds (25 Dec 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Yep they painted km markers..I assume for the TdF.



There is a white line painted on the road at the gate, but does not say "Finish" or "-KM" its just a white line, i have always thought there are no markings on it due to if they put the word "Finish" they would be advocating racing on a public road so just left it at a line.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Dec 2013)

You mean this one?....


----------



## DiddlyDodds (25 Dec 2013)

That's most certainly looking like a line

Also just looking at that photo the poor tarmac we have to ride on, i bet the TDF boys will be asking when are we going to actually finish the tarmac on the road.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Dec 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> That's most certainly looking like a line
> 
> Also just looking at that photo the poor tarmac we have to ride on, i bet the TDF boys will be asking when are we going to actually finish the tarmac off on the road.


ha,
that is after they did some repairs. Someone, I assume the local authority, had numbered the potholes and circled them - the last time I was there the number was +200!


----------



## sackville d (25 Dec 2013)

I rode over that line a good 7 mins slower than I did a few weeks back but I`ll put that down to too much falling over juice last night,a nagging headwind and general lack of miles of a late. I also rode up it with a _relaxed _attitude which must have added a good 4 mins to the ride

Good to see that your back on the road Colin,look forward to getting updates on your progress in the new year.


----------



## Norry1 (27 Dec 2013)

Only just seen (and now read) this thread. Nice one Colin - good to have a goal.

I rode this hill in August when my brothers and I did the day 2 TdF route from York to Sheffield, which is just over 130 miles. I did a 27:23 according to Strava. I've looked and there are 8 Cyclechat Strava riders who have done the course.

I'm currently 1247 out of 2134 people who have ridden it !!


----------



## 400bhp (27 Dec 2013)

Would today have been a good day for the climb?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> Would today have been a good day for the climb?


Not here ... sunny skies went black in the course of 5 minutes, strong gusting winds, then thunder and lightning, then ... battered by hail! Still, it is very mild for late December.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Dec 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Not here ... sunny skies went black in the course of 5 minutes, strong gusting winds, then thunder and lightning, then ... battered by hail! Still, it is very mild for late December.


I think he was referring to the currently 55mph gusts.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> I think he was referring to the currently 55mph gusts.


I think I mentioned strong gusting winds!


----------



## Chrisc (11 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I think I mentioned strong gusting winds!


Finally did it today as part of a 60 mile loop. Managed 24'-34" line to line and am chuffed to bits. 
Froze at the top hiding from the wind behind the res wall waiting for my riding buddy to arrive though. Should've gone back to find him and ridden the last bit again in hindsight.
We stopped in the cafe on the bridge to get a warming brew, numb toes, and a sausage butty as it turned out before trying it. I really enjoyed the hill and the tailwind down into Ripponden was great. 

Waiting at the top.







while waiting take pictures


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2014)

Well done! 

Yes, it can be really cold with the wind whipping across up there!


----------



## Chrisc (11 Jan 2014)

Cheers Colin, 
I'll be back to do that one again, it's a great climb but suspect it's like Holme Moss, never without a breeze. 
Shame we had to put up with a lot of car horn leaning numpties along the calder valley but they didn't manage to wipe the smile off my face.


----------



## Steve H (12 Jan 2014)

Had another bash at this today.

Got 32.17 for HC course and 34.42 for the full climb to the junction. Pretty pleased with that as the headwind must have cost me some time today. 

Gonna aim to get under 30 mins for the HC course before the end of March!

Have you been up there recently @ColinJ ?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2014)

Steve H said:


> Had another bash at this today.
> 
> Got 32.17 for HC course and 34.42 for the full climb to the junction. Pretty pleased with that as the headwind must have cost me some time today.
> 
> Gonna aim to get under 30 mins for the HC course before the end of March!


Keep it up!

Yes, the wind is a major factor on the exposed top half of the climb. Most of the time it hinders. Just once in a while, it helps. I am going to ignore any time of mine with wind assistance.



Steve H said:


> Have you been up there recently @ColinJ ?


I haven't ridden my bike for about 3 weeks. I went away for Christmas and came back with a stinking cold so I have been restricted to doing a few hilly walks. I'm starting to feel better so I am hoping to get a dry day next week and start riding again. I have to get fit for my ride at the end of March.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Jan 2014)

Last attempt was 31mins 30 sec which is around the best ive done up there.
So Sunday i am going for the 30min as the wind does not look to bad on the current weather reports


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2014)

I am going to ride up the climb a few times before I time myself again. I have lost a lot of what fitness I had by not riding over Christmas/New Year and then catching a nasty cold. The cold has gone but my fragile chest took a battering so I think I will do a couple of weeks of easy riding before I make any effort to ride more quickly.

In case you missed the posts yesterday about the Tour de France going up through Cragg Vale ... it doesn't even count as a classified climb!


----------



## Steve H (18 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> In case you missed the posts yesterday about the Tour de France going up through Cragg Vale ... it doesn't even count as a classified climb!



Really? Must be to do with lack of steepness. It's a classified climb in my book


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am going to ride up the climb a few times before I time myself again.* I have lost a lot of what fitness *I had by not riding over Christmas/New Year



I have never had the fitness to start with, so its just grin and spin and hope for the best


----------



## Chrisc (18 Jan 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am going to ride up the climb a few times before I time myself again. I have lost a lot of what fitness I had by not riding over Christmas/New Year and then catching a nasty cold. The cold has gone but my fragile chest took a battering so I think I will do a couple of weeks of easy riding before I make any effort to ride more quickly.
> 
> In case you missed the posts yesterday about the Tour de France going up through Cragg Vale ... it doesn't even count as a classified climb!



I think many of the second stage hills will only register as bumps to the pros. The timings allow 11 mins from Holmfirth to Holme Moss summit.... good grief.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jan 2014)

Chrisc said:


> I think many of the second stage hills will only register as bumps to the pros.


I'm sure they won't have any problem with the length and gradient of the Cragg Vale climb. What could make it more interesting is if they get one of those days with a 15 mph cross/headwind for the exposed top section. If people really put the hammer down then, I could see splits developing. Mind you, it is probably too far from the finish and too close to the descent to Ripponden to create any big time differences.



Chrisc said:


> The timings allow 11 mins from Holmfirth to Holme Moss summit.... good grief.


I just checked that ... That corresponds to an average speed of 25 mph up the climb, which even the pros will not achieve! I think what the organisers have done is just looked at the distance from Holmfirth to the summit (~4.6 miles) and applied the average speed expected for the stage (~25 mph). Clearly they will be going at less than the average speed on the climb!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Jan 2014)

So off i went this morning in the mist and drizzle, stopped at the sign showing the start of the Crag Vale, off i went at a fast pace on the first almost flat part, and just tried to keep up the speed all the way through till coming out of the trees and onto the moor (the traffic lights are back on the bend where you turn off for the Hinchliff Arms) there was a small cross wind but it was just head down and spin away.
Last outing gave a time of 31.30 seconds, this time i truly gave it my all and although felt like i would take a good 2 or 3 mins off it was actually only 1min, as i did it in 30mins 36 seconds.

Its actually a good bench mark to see in the middle of the summer if i can get under 30mins and see what the improvement will be (not a great deal as i go riding , not training)


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Jan 2014)

I have tried looking the sites for the timings of stage 2 so as to get some idea of the time they will come up crag vale but cannot see anything , what site did you get them from


----------



## nickyboy (19 Jan 2014)

Here you go

http://letour.yorkshire.com/timings


----------



## Kbrook (19 Jan 2014)

Reading this inspired me to seek this out and do it. Whilst I am no racer I didn't find it particularly hard. I had harder hills getting there . I even passed 4 other cyclists going up Cragg Vale, admittedly 2 were on mountain bikes.Now I thought I would have done a good time for me, when you are talking these sub 20mins are you referring to the Strava segment that is described as "cragg vale junction to junction, 5.9 miles "because it would appear that only 6 people have ever done it sub 20 mins. Am I looking at the right thing because I now realise how rubbish I am. I am not revealing my time for reasons of embarrassment, the first figure starts with a 3 and the second figure isn't 1,2,3.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2014)

Kbrook said:


> Reading this inspired me to seek this out and do it. Whilst I am no racer I didn't find it particularly hard. I had harder hills getting there . I even passed 4 other cyclists going up Cragg Vale, admittedly 2 were on mountain bikes.Now I thought I would have done a good time for me, when you are talking these sub 20mins are you referring to the Strava segment that is described as "cragg vale junction to junction, 5.9 miles "because it would appear that only 6 people have ever done it sub 20 mins. Am I looking at the right thing because I now realise how rubbish I am. I am not revealing my time for reasons of embarrassment, the first figure starts with a 3 and the second figure isn't 1,2,3.


No, I am referring to the official time trial course which is shorter. See this post.

That means your time is much less embarrassing than you think it is! Well done for having a go, and keep on trying.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2014)

The sun was shining, it was dry, and the wind had dropped considerably by mid-afternoon. I was feeling fairly well despite having had a poor night's sleep so I decided to time myself up the climb today, the first time since before Christmas ...

I made 2 mistakes:

I had a large bowl of porridge only an hour before setting off. It was sitting there like a lump in my stomach as I made my effort. I felt like throwing up on the first half of the climb so I backed off a bit higher up to avoid that happening.
I didn't warm up properly - all I did was ride 2.5 miles from my house to the official HC start point. I could feel that my body was reluctant to get going. Next time I will do 5 or 6 miles extra first, or 20 minutes on my gym bike at home before setting off.
Despite the sunshine, it was pretty chilly. I would not look at my time until I got to the bus turning area on the steeper section of the climb, and would decide what to do when I got there. This is what I made my mind up to do:

Time looking bad ... accept it and relax for the second half of the climb.
Time borderline ... make enough effort to take a few seconds off my current PB of 31:11.
Time looking good ... _Go For It_ and try to break 30 minutes!
So ... I made my effort and got to the decision point in 14:55! I was definitely on for a good time (by my current standards) as long as the wind remained benign further up the hill. It did, so I went for it!

I ignored the time on the GPS until I saw the 1 km line across the road. (I think that is 1 km to the top point of the climb, just before the reservoir. The HC finish is less than 1 km from the line.) I took a quick glance at the screen and could see that a last big effort was justified ...

Update on my Cragg Vale HC times:

19/05/13: 39:15 [Finished first Warfarin treatment regime but already reclotting!]
25/10/13: 35:15 [8-10 kph cross/headwind]
04/11/13: 34:26 [ ditto ]
10/11/13: 32:19 [ ditto ]
25/11/13: 31:19 [5-7 kph cross/headwind]
11/12/13: 31:11 [8-15 kph cross/headwind; chilly]
28/02/14: *29:49* [5-8 kph cross/headwind; chilly] *YAY!!! *
Pretty chuffed with that - 1:22 off my best (recent) time.

A better comparison is with the ride at the end of November which was in similar conditions - 1:30 off that, with only about 200 miles or so ridden in between.

There is obviously still a lot of room for improvement, but eating 2 hours earlier, and warming up properly would probably get my time down to close to 29:00 with very little extra training.

I still want to lose another 10-12 pounds in weight, which would help a lot.

Ok, next target is 28-something! (It would be nice to do it in one step, but if it takes several, so be it.)

When I finally break 25 minutes, I will switch to using the Cannondale for the timed rides and see what I can do on that.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Mar 2014)

I'm gonna smash this this year!!!!!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Cool my best is *24:55.* I mite try this too (next Year goal)


 
Because I remember say that ^^^^^^^^^^ last year!


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I'm gonna smash this this year!!!!!



Going to smash what?


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Mar 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Going to smash what?


 
this


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2014)

It's a big jump to go from 24 min 55 secs to smashing 20 mins! If you really think you can do it then you ought to have a go at the official TT in the autumn. 

Good luck trying, anyway!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Mar 2014)

Yeah why not? Set big goals to make big improvements. I will defiantly do it this year, first attempt should be sometime this month.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Mar 2014)

And when I say smash I really mean 19:59


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> And when I say smash I really mean 19:59


Hmm ... 'smash' to me means something else. I thought you were talking about something outrageous like 16:00!

Still, 19:59 (or less) is what I want to do too, but I have way further to go than you. I am fairly confident that I will get down to 25:00-ish at some point this year, but beyond that there is a big question mark!


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Mar 2014)

Anyone doing it in under 20 mins is good [strong tailwind excepted], to knock 30 secs off a climb of this length let alone 1 min is massive if you are already near the top of your game. Saying that we might come up to have a crack in July because I reckon dr_pink could take the women's hill record and go closer to 18 mins, Robert could do a short 17 I would think. Conditions are everything for records.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2014)

They are actually forecasting an 11 mph tailwind one day next week, but I will not time myself that day because I would consider that 'cheating'! 

I am keeping my eyes open for a day with no wind, but there are only a handful each year. 

I got a ride in last week when the cross/headwind was only 4-5 mph and apparently it was the same today but my legs were sore after yesterday's 63 miler so I have been resting.


----------



## oldfatfool (4 Mar 2014)

Only ridden it once and looking at the gps figures it took around 28 mins, might have to have another go.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2014)

oldfatfool said:


> Only ridden it once and looking at the gps figures it took around 28 mins, might have to have another go.


When checking your times, don't forget that the HC course is about 1 km shorter than Mytholmroyd-Blackstone Edge.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (4 Mar 2014)

I set a goal of 20:00 on Cragg Vale V9916 course TT. Join me and set your own goal: http://www.strava.com/goals/segment/80060 that's my goal, dunno if it's the same section or not


----------



## oldfatfool (4 Mar 2014)

The time I quoted was from the sign to the res.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I set a goal of 20:00 on Cragg Vale V9916 course TT. Join me and set your own goal: http://www.strava.com/goals/segment/80060 that's my goal, dunno if it's the same section or not


Yes, that is it.

I have never used Strava. I might take a look at it later.



oldfatfool said:


> The time I quoted was from the sign to the res.


You would probably be able to take 1.5-2.0 minutes off that then.


----------



## Svendo (4 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I set a goal of 20:00 on Cragg Vale V9916 course TT. Join me and set your own goal: http://www.strava.com/goals/segment/80060 that's my goal, dunno if it's the same section or not



Just to be an awkward pedant, the HC course actually starts (or at least it did when I cycled past last autumn, and the line is still on the road) a little earlier at the telegraph post next to the 'Townson Thornber' sign. Regarding a post further above, I think the HC course and the painted lines end at the same place, opposite the reservoir road.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2014)

Svendo said:


> Just to be an awkward pedant, the HC course actually starts (or at least it did when I cycled past last autumn, and the line is still on the road) a little earlier at the telegraph post next to the 'Townson Thornber' sign. Regarding a post further above, I think the HC course and the painted lines end at the same place, opposite the reservoir road.


Yes, you are right - that will teach me not to check with Street View! I just checked that it was not starting from the sign in Mytholmroyd, and assumed that they had the start right.

They have the end right, which is where you say it is. Street View does not currently show the line which is now painted across the road.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I set a goal of 20:00 on Cragg Vale V9916 course TT. Join me and set your own goal: http://www.strava.com/goals/segment/80060 that's my goal, dunno if it's the same section or not



That is the TT course yeah, it is slightly shorter than the full climb so as to avoid the bus stop at the bottom and to avoid people flying past the finish into potential traffic at the top.

I recon I can do sub-17 when not riding into a 20mph headwind all the way up and being unable to see anything other than the road markings a few feet ahead, never mind where the finish is because of an insane downpour, lol! Then again, I like racing in difficult conditions, I think I have both a physical and mental advantage in such situations, especially if the conditions make the course take longer than normal (I didn't like the crazy tailwind in the National HC up the Stang as it made the duration too short to play to my advantage).


----------



## ColinJ (9 Mar 2014)

It was lovely up here today so I decided to have another go and see how I am doing.

It was my first ride this year without overshoes on, and I swapped a short-sleeved jersey for the long-sleeved one I have been wearing for rides since November.

There were nice warm conditions, and it was forecast not to be too windy.

I think I set off a bit too fast and hit the halfway point (bus turning area) in 13-20. I thought I might take a minute and a half off my previous best but I was tiring on the moor and the cross/headwind was a little stronger than I'd expected (still only about 8 kph/5 mph though).

So, when I crossed the line ... I had beaten my previous time by 38 seconds!

Update on my Cragg Vale HC times:

19/05/13: 39:15 [Finished first Warfarin treatment regime but already reclotting!]
25/10/13: 35:15 [8-10 kph cross/headwind]
04/11/13: 34:26 [ ditto ]
10/11/13: 32:19 [ ditto ]
25/11/13: 31:19 [5-7 kph cross/headwind]
11/12/13: 31:11 [8-15 kph cross/headwind; chilly]
28/02/14: 29:49 [5-8 kph cross/headwind; chilly]
09/03/14: *29:11* [5-8 kph cross/headwind; warm] *YAY!!! *

I am pleased that I am taking big chunks off the time since there is a long way to go before I have any hope of getting close to my 20 minute target.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Mar 2014)

Just a thought- do GPS systems measure horizontal map distances as distance travelled as opposed to bike computers which measure actual distance travelled by the turn of the wheels, because a 20 degree incline is considerably further than the GPS mapping distance...


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Just a thought- do GPS systems measure horizontal map distances as distance travelled as opposed to bike computers which measure actual distance travelled by the turn of the wheels, because a 20 degree incline is considerably further than the GPS mapping distance...


I imagine that they do the same thing as maps, which is to measure the horizontal distance.

That's an interesting point though ... I have never had a bike computer and GPS on the same bike at the same time to compare them. I do compare the GPS odometer readings with plots of my routes on OS maps and they come out very close, certainly not different enough to bother me! (I don't care if I have done 99.6 km or 100.4 km when I think I have done 100 exactly.)


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Mar 2014)

My attempt at weekend was 25:03, not as bad as it seems though, this was on the wrong end of a hard 40 mile catch up as a small group of us set off 15 mins late on a club ride, along with a head wind all the way up.


----------



## Steve H (10 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> 09/03/14: *29:11* [5-8 kph cross/headwind; warm] *YAY!!! *




That's an awesome result Colin. Looks like your diet and training is really beginning to pay off. I'm feeling inspired - think I'll give this climb another go later this week. Haven't been up for quite a few weeks now.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Mar 2014)

Time did you go up on sunday colin, Mite have seen you


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2014)

I can maybe lose (say) 1 m 11 s with more weight loss, using my lighter bike, and carrying less with me. That would be 28 minutes.

If I got a freak day with no wind whatsoever, that might save me another couple of minutes, so that would be 26 minutes.

Finding the other 6 minutes to hit my 20 minute target is going to be very hard work, but a challenge isn't a challenge if it isn't, er, _challenging_! 

TBH ... Given all that has happened over the past couple of years, and the fact that I am now 58 years old, if I can even get down to my all-time record of 23.5 minutes for the full, extended HC ('sign-to-sign') then I would be chuffed. That would be about 22 minutes on the HC course.



Peter Armstrong said:


> Time did you go up on sunday colin, Mite have seen you


Ah, 2 men did go past me on the way up. The slower one turned off to the left by the farm. The other one said hello as he went by and quickly pulled away from me! It would have been about 3:45 - 4:00 pm, or maybe a little earlier. I remember looking at the clock before I set off and it was 3:15, but I messed about pumping up tyres etc. so it could have been 3:30 by the time I set off and it took me about 25 minutes to get to where I was passed.

If it was you, then you would have passed 2 female cyclists 3 or 4 minutes back down the hill.

I was on my blue Basso, and wearing 3/4 length bibtights, a lightweight gilet over a yellow jersey.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Mar 2014)

Thankx for all that infomation but I went up around 12:00 so no way near, passed about 4 or 5 people at various places along the way tho, just wondering.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Thankx for all that infomation but I went up around 12:00 so no way near, passed about 4 or 5 people at various places along the way tho, just wondering.


Yes, there are certainly lots of people riding up there these days. The Wiggins/Froome effect has definitely been important, and the Yorkshire start to this year's TdF is already kicking in!

I reckon by the end of the summer we could have about double the number of cyclists in the UK that we had about 5 years ago.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (10 Mar 2014)

Where do you find the wind speed and direction you mention on your attempts for the climb btw?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Mar 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Where do you find the wind speed and direction you mention on your attempts for the climb btw?


I look at the BBC weather forecast and then see if I agree when I experience the wind for myself. You can get a really clear picture of the wind strength and direction by looking at the surface of the reservoir at the top. I have hardly ever seen it flat.

Normally, the ripples come towards your right shoulder from the Littleborough direction. Windier still, and you get small waves, say 6 to 9 inches. From time to time, you get waves of 12-18 inches. On one nightmarish day, it was almost impossible to ride into the wind and giant waves were breaking over the rocks and washing right across the road!

I could be wrong about the numbers, but I reckon 5 mph is enough to feel that your speed is being significantly knocked back. 10 mph is getting hard. 15 mph is very hard, and 20+ mph is a nightmare, especially when it is gusting faster and swirling about.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Mar 2014)

I'll be up there on the 10th April. Probably have a rucksack but hey ho.

Plan to be around those parts more often after that.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2014)

I am still riding up the CV climb regularly and more often than not I am now doing it on my Cannondale. I feel fitter day by day, so in a few weeks time when I get a decent conditions (sunny, not too much wind) I will see what I can do on the stiffer, lighter bike. I would hope to take at least another minute off my current PB, so that would be about 28 minutes.

The TdF is getting ever closer and some local nuts decided to celebrate the Tour (and the local piano festival) by constructing an 18-rider cyclist-towed trailer and dragging a grand piano up the climb with it, while several pianists took it in turns to play specially composed piano pieces and some spontaneous boogie-woogie! Highlights on YouTube. 

I rode up there again today and workers were busy resurfacing the road by the reservoir. When you feel a beautiful new road surface beneath your wheels, you can't help but wish that all roads were like that!


----------



## Svendo (9 Apr 2014)

Ah, I wondered when they'd be doing the small bit of Rochdale and Lancashire's roads. That section was in a terrible state, especially at the junction where it was cratered all over. I've been wincing at the thoughts of a 20mph+ peloton bouncing over it.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Apr 2014)

400bhp said:


> I'll be up there on the 10th April. Probably have a rucksack but hey ho.
> 
> Plan to be around those parts more often after that.



Gah, plan has been scuppered today-long story. 

There's a small chance I could be up there on saturday but more likely some point over easter.


----------



## Venod (14 Apr 2014)

Now I have my bus pass that gives me half price train travel on Metro Trains within West Yorkshire, I thought I would try Cragg Vale today, £2.90 from Pontefract to Hebden Bridge 

The wind was a North Westerly fairly brisk, it was strange, felt like a head wind going up the vale at one point than a cross wind don't know if it helped my any, I caught one young lad who got on my wheel and sprinted past me to the white line at the top of the climb, I passed him again before the junction  we both passed a male/female couple just before the top.

As climbs go it's not the hardest but it is long, the decent to Ripponden was slowed by road works, if they had not been there I was in danger of becoming airborne.

I can't see me getting anywhere near 20 minutes

http://www.strava.com/activities/130194323/


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2014)

Afnug said:


> I can't see me getting anywhere near 20 minutes
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/130194323/


23 m 12 s isn't _that_ far off! Just nibble away at it once a month and see how you get on?

I am feeling good after yesterday's tough audax ride so I think I will try again soon, using my Cannondale. I will still be taking about 28-29 minutes so I have a long way to go, but should be able to knock 15, 30, 45 (whatever) seconds off at a time if I leave a few weeks between timed efforts.


----------



## Venod (14 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> 23 m 12 s isn't _that_ far off! Just nibble away at it once a month and see how you get on?
> 
> I am feeling good after yesterday's tough audax ride so I think I will try again soon, using my Cannondale. I will still be taking about 28-29 minutes so I have a long way to go, but should be able to knock 15, 30, 45 (whatever) seconds off at a time if I leave a few weeks between timed efforts.



Yes I will give it another go, a tail wind would make a big difference, but does it still count ?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2014)

Afnug said:


> Yes I will give it another go, a tail wind would make a big difference, but does it still count ?


Sorry, but _no_! 

I had in mind doing it as a pure physical challenge and that implies setting the time on a still day or one with an unfavourable wind. Almost anybody could do it in 20 minutes with a 60 mph tailwind!


----------



## tompb19 (15 Apr 2014)

I rode up Cragg Vale today... in over 36 minutes. But I was very proud of myself all the same... that was a bit of a cycling goal I had set myself. Holme Moss next maybe :\ 

I can't wait to do it again when I have a better bike, really enjoyed it. Beautiful day for it mind.


----------



## Venod (15 Apr 2014)

tompb19 said:


> I rode up Cragg Vale today... in over 36 minutes. But I was very proud of myself all the same... that was a bit of a cycling goal I had set myself. Holme Moss next maybe :\
> 
> I can't wait to do it again when I have a better bike, really enjoyed it. Beautiful day for it mind.



Well done I picked the wrong day, today was a cracker.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2014)

Afnug said:


> Well done I picked the wrong day, today was a cracker.


It was!

I was up to the reservoir today, but I rode up from Littleborough instead of Mytholmroyd so I didn't bother timing myself.

Friday afternoon is looking good for a non-wind-assisted-but-not-too-wind-hindered time! The forecast suggests a slight tailwind in the morning, swinging round to being a slight cross/headwind later. I might have a go at a sub-29 minutes time.


----------



## tompb19 (15 Apr 2014)

I had never seen it looking as nice up there...


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2014)

tompb19 said:


> I had never seen it looking as nice up there...


You will notice that the usual potholed surface has been replaced by something rather nice, not entirely unconnected with the fact that the Tour de France peloton will be riding up the hill in less than 3 months time!


----------



## Venod (16 Apr 2014)

tompb19 said:


> I rode up Cragg Vale today... in over 36 minutes. But I was very proud of myself all the same... that was a bit of a cycling goal I had set myself. Holme Moss next maybe :\
> 
> I can't wait to do it again when I have a better bike, really enjoyed it. Beautiful day for it mind.



I have been up Holme Moss several times but I only have one ride recorded with GPS for comparison, I recall the ride up the Moss was into a bit of a head wind.

Holme Moss Segment: Holmfirth to Holme Moss Summit: Distance, 4.5mile: Climbing, 1214ft 5% : Time: 31:20

Cragg Vale Segment: Cragg Vale V9116 course tt: Distance, 4.7mile: Climbing, 945ft 4%: Time: 23:12


I just selected a similar length segment for comparison while the Cragg Vale one is all uphill there is a flattish bit on the Holmfirth to Holme Moss Summit before the climbing begins proper.

http://www.strava.com/activities/70912076

Pick the right day and the Moss is a great ride, pick the wrong day and it can be a nightmare.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Apr 2014)

I went out this morning on a ride through Todmorden then for no reason i decided to try and go up through the lanes,i got up Cross stone Road but Crossley New Road was a hill to far and ended up walking the middle section.
Then down Badger lane (that has to be steepest decent i have ever done) and through Hebden to Crag Vale
Setting off on the line next to the sign.
There was a 6-7mph cross wind but in also as it was only 1 degree the air was thicker in density , thus a slower speed - clutching at straws etc
November i did 31min 30 sec , Jan was 30min 30 sec , today it was my best yet (on my new lighter bike) was 28min 14 seconds


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2014)

I rode up there yesterday afternoon with my pal Bill. I had intended to time myself, but I thought it was a tailwind lower down so I didn't bother. It did turn out to be more of a crosswind, as shown by the slight ripples on the reservoir, heading in the direction of Littleborough. I only managed 45 kph (28 mph) on the descent to Blue Ball Road because of the wind coming back up the hill.

Windy conditions today, so no timing.

DD - I just noticed the distance on your Garmin ... That is for the full hill. We are talking about the HC course which is shorter - you probably did more like 26:30 on that!


----------



## Chrisc (19 Apr 2014)

That last is a great effort Colin. And impressive and heartening to see that continuous improvement each time out. 
I enjoyed the climb in Jan and will be back for another crack, especially now I've been shown the nice Blackley climb out of Sowerby to get back home. 
Look forward up seeing your time up there on the Cannondale in summer. :-)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2014)

I was out on the bike this afternoon and did a hilly 11 mile warm-up before I even got to Mytholmroyd to tackle the Cragg Vale climb. I wasn't going to time myself up the climb today because I thought I might get a lot of wind assistance and I don't want that because it makes the time meaningless. As it happened, I felt like the swirling, gusty wind was actually a bit of a nuisance so I changed my mind and made an effort against the clock.

I have lost more weight since my last timed ride, and I was on my Cannondale, which is lighter than my Basso. I reckon the total weight saving was about 7 pounds, which is significant. The bike is also stiffer, has nice latex tubes, and a cleaner, less worn transmission. On top of that, I think I did get a little bit of wind assistance. Not a huge help, because the wind was mainly westerly, but a bit here and there. Certainly more than it hindered me, at any rate. I have decided to claim the time, nevertheless. Even if I got 30 seconds worth of help, I took a lot more than 30 seconds off my previous best (a big 2 minutes and 12 seconds chunk in fact!) and it will only take another few weeks to gain 30 seconds worth of extra fitness. So, here is my updated Cragg Vale HC times list:

19/05/13: 39:15 [Finished first Warfarin treatment regime but already reclotting!]
25/10/13: 35:15 [8-10 kph cross/headwind]
04/11/13: 34:26 [ ditto ]
10/11/13: 32:19 [ ditto ]
25/11/13: 31:19 [5-7 kph cross/headwind]
11/12/13: 31:11 [8-15 kph cross/headwind; chilly]
28/02/14: 29:49 [5-8 kph cross/headwind; chilly]
09/03/14: 29:11 [5-8 kph cross/headwind; warm]
19/04/14: *26:59* [10 kph mainly cross/slight tailwind; chilly] *YAY!!! *

I will go out again soon and do it when there is no hint of a tailwind, to confirm that it wasn't mostly down to the wind. It certainly didn't feel like it - my lungs, heart and legs felt good. It was actually my aching back that stopped me making more effort.

Perhaps I will manage 25:xx in May?


----------



## 400bhp (19 Apr 2014)

Great effort


----------



## Chrisc (19 Apr 2014)

Fantastic job Colin! Unless the wind is less than a few degrees off your back I don't think it helps much and any crosswind is a hindrance so you should just take this one. Smokin! :-)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2014)

400bhp said:


> Great effort





Chrisc said:


> Fantastic job Colin! Unless the wind is less than a few degrees off your back I don't think it helps much and any crosswind is a hindrance so you should just take this one. Smokin! :-)


Thanks - I was pretty chuffed!

I always check my time at the bus-turning area on the steep section about halfway up the climb and back off if I am not heading for a good time. Today, I reached the 'checkpoint' in 12:55 and knew that I could take a big bite out of previous (recent) PB.

I tell you what though ... I must have been fitter than I thought back in 2006 when my (current) avatar photo was taken. I did 23:30 then for the full climb from the sign at the bottom to the sign at the top and I wasn't busting a gut, and got fitter later in the year!

I need to do something about my sore back though - it is letting the rest of my body down whenever I make a hard effort. I'll try doing 'The Plank' each day and see if that helps.


----------



## Chrisc (19 Apr 2014)

Is the plank good for your back? I was given that for core strengthening. I suppose if you beef up the core everything follows tho?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Is the plank good for your back? I was given that for core strengthening. I suppose if you beef up the core everything follows tho?


Well, I think my core is pretty weak too! 

These exercises (which include 2 versions of the plank) look worth a try.

I can get my legs, heart and lungs working pretty well, pretty quickly, but it seems to take me many thousands of miles of cycling to sort my back/core out on the bike. I'm sure that dedicated exercises would be quicker.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> You will notice that the usual potholed surface has been replaced by something rather nice, not entirely unconnected with the fact that the Tour de France peloton will be riding up the hill in less than 3 months time!


 It has nothing at all to do with the Tour going up that road. It was in need of repair.
Out of interest has your time come down since they started upgrading the road surface.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2014)

classic33 said:


> It has nothing at all to do with the Tour going up that road. It was in need of repair.


It certainly was, after years of neglect. The timing is nothing but a coincidence! 


classic33 said:


> Out of interest has your time come down since they started upgrading the road surface.


Most of the work is just hole-patching, so no, but on a decent stretch of new tarmac you can ride about a 1 tooth higher gear for what feels like no extra effort, so I would be slightly quicker if they resurfaced the whole climb.


----------



## Chrisc (20 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I think my core is pretty weak too!
> 
> These exercises (which include 2 versions of the plank) look worth a try.
> 
> I can get my legs, heart and lungs working pretty well, pretty quickly, but it seems to take me many thousands of miles of cycling to sort my back/core out on the bike. I'm sure that dedicated exercises would be quicker.



Yes they will. I was having physio for an arm/shoulder problem and as part of the assessment she made me balance on one leg. She actually laughed at my inability to stand on one leg and told me my core was jelly. The plank is good for this and some other tension exercises all of which can happily be done lying on your back even in bed. The difference its made to me is incredible. Everything hangs on your core and riding the bike won't actually do much to strengthen it at all. You'll find a big benefit to your riding once you get it sorted.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2014)

Chrisc said:


> Yes they will. I was having physio for an arm/shoulder problem and as part of the assessment she made me balance on one leg. She actually laughed at my inability to stand on one leg and told me my core was jelly. The plank is good for this and some other tension exercises all of which can happily be done lying on your back even in bed. The difference its made to me is incredible. Everything hangs on your core and riding the bike won't actually do much to strengthen it at all. You'll find a big benefit to your riding once you get it sorted.


I like the idea of exercises to be done in bed! 

Any (sensible, non-NSFW) examples?


----------



## Chrisc (20 Apr 2014)

Just tense your core. Lie flat, put your fingers low down near the unmentionables on the abdomen wall on one side (doesn't matter which) and try to feel the tension in the area without moving your abs themselves. Physio described it as like trying to stop a fart escaping... bit like ladies pelvic floor exercise. This was my first step in learning to isolate those core muscles. Once you can feel that tension and do it at will you just tense and hold for 5 seconds, 5 times and that's it. Not trying to develop big muscles here, simply trying to re-activate the largely dormant ones into firing when required.
You can do this before you nod off in bed. :-)

At first you'll likely be firing your abs and not able to do this without holding your breath, eventually you'll be able to relax everything and fire them up totally independently while chatting to someone which is what they should be able to do. They may be small but they provide so much balance in walking, pedaling, supporting your back muscles sitting up and general core stability it's incredible we function without. Well, we don't really which is why so many people suffer general pain in the area. Weak core = general instability and the muscles that are forced to try and compensate are in the wrong place to do the job and let you know about it eventually.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2014)

To put this HC into perspective ... the ASO schedule for the CV climb is for the TdF peloton to cruise up it in 16-17 minutes, and that is from Mytholmroyd all the way to the junction at the top!


----------



## Steve H (21 Apr 2014)

I was out again on this climb today. Pretty good tailwind, so I can't really count it, but it was fun to go sub 30 mins which is 5 minutes faster than I've done before!


----------



## Svendo (27 Apr 2014)

classic33 said:


> It has nothing at all to do with the Tour going up that road. It was in need of repair.
> Out of interest has your time come down since they started upgrading the road surface.



This is borne out by the fact the section from Turvin Road to the border with Calderdale on the A58 is still as lumpy broken and badly repaired as ever.

Managed to just beat 20 minutes for the HC today, albeit with a cross tailwind. But unlike the scrupulous ColinJ I'll happily count it! Didn't start out intending to push, but a series of slower cyclists and then the benefit of the wind had me going for it.


----------



## tompb19 (3 May 2014)

Cycled up Cragg Vale today for the second time and I know I got a better time, but for whatever reason Strava didn't start until after I had got my phone out at the top . I'll just have to do it again now!

A bloke overtook me after the Sykes Gate junction - so I think I was spurred on a bit trying to keep up with him.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2014)

tompb19 said:


> Cycled up Cragg Vale today for the second time and I know I got a better time, but for whatever reason Strava didn't start until after I had got my phone out at the top . I'll just have to do it again now!
> 
> A bloke overtook me after the Sykes Gate junction - so I think I was spurred on a bit trying to keep up with him.


If your phone is relying on a phone signal to track you then it might not work on the climb because some/all networks lose signal halfway up. If the phone can track you using GPS then it should work?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2014)

Granted, it's probably not as long, but the longest continuous gradient around here that I can think of is on the A636

I'm thinking of the section from Clayton West, all the way through Denby Dale, Upper Cumberworth, all the way up to the 'Sovereign cross-roads', where it meets the A629 (Huddersfield-Penistone-Barnsley road)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 May 2014)

Just out of curiosity: which reservoir does this climb finish at? I've been virtually touring it using Google StreetView. Does it just continue from Cragg Rd on to Blackstone Edge Rd, or is there a turnoff somewhere? Looks like a nice climb, though .


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2014)

victor said:


> Just out of curiosity: which reservoir does this climb finish at? I've been virtually touring it using Google StreetView. Does it just continue from Cragg Rd on to Blackstone Edge Rd, or is there a turnoff somewhere? Looks like a nice climb, though .


The official hillclimb starts some way along the road and goes straight up the hill on the same road, finishing just before Blackstone Edge reservoir. I think we put full details in the first couple of pages of this thread.


----------



## Steve H (30 May 2014)

Possibly a good training event for those wanting to improve their times!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 May 2014)

ColinJ said:


> The official hillclimb starts some way along the road and goes straight up the hill on the same road, finishing just before Blackstone Edge reservoir. I think we put full details in the first couple of pages of this thread.


Sorry, @ColinJ, I guess I just didn't read it properly . Thanks for the info. Perhaps I'll get a chance to ride it myself one day.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2014)

I went out on a ride today which included the Cragg Vale climb, but I did a good hilly hour of riding before I got to the start of the HC course. I hadn't intended to time myself but it was the first time that I had done a proper warm-up before getting to the start line, and the weather conditions seemed ok, so I thought I would give it a go.

I got stuck in and realised straight away that I was feeling pretty good. I was watching the GPS and it looked like a sub-26 minute ride was on, but then disaster struck - my GPS lost satellite lock under tree cover going up through Cragg Vale and its timer stopped! 

There didn't seem much point in busting a gut when I couldn't time my ride, so I sat up and meandered along for a while, then I looked down and realised that the bloody GPS had come back to life and the timer had 'freewheeled' while the GPS was reacquiring the satellites! I hesitated for a couple of seconds, and then thought I would accelerate and see if I could still do a reasonable time.

Then my phone started ringing. That's about the first time I have ever got a signal up there! It rang, and rang, and rang ... Bloody annoying it was, but I was not going to stop and answer the damn thing.

This was the first time since I got ill that a serious physical effort has not made me feel sick immediately. (I did feel a bit rough for 30 seconds or so when I got to the finish, but that is a big improvement over how I was a few months ago!)

So, my ride had suffered a tech problem on the way. I was also riding my Basso, so that was about a 4 pound weight penalty over my Cannondale. What time did I do ...?

Disclosure: When I stopped at the top, I realised that I had picked up a cross/tailwind on the exposed part of the climb, so I think this ride got about as much wind assistance as my previous post-illness PB ...

I took _*1 minute and 22 seconds*_ off that time!


19/05/13: 39:15 [Finished first Warfarin treatment regime but already reclotting!]
25/10/13: 35:15 [8-10 kph cross/headwind]
04/11/13: 34:26 [ ditto ]
10/11/13: 32:19 [ ditto ]
25/11/13: 31:19 [5-7 kph cross/headwind]
11/12/13: 31:11 [8-15 kph cross/headwind; chilly]
28/02/14: 29:49 [5-8 kph cross/headwind; chilly]
09/03/14: 29:11 [5-8 kph cross/headwind; warm]
19/04/14: 26:59 [10 kph mainly cross/slight tailwind; chilly]
17/06/14: *25:37* [10 kph mainly cross/slight tailwind; warm] *YAY!!! *

I reckon that riding the heavier bike and sitting up for a minute or so probably cost me about as much time as the breeze benefited me, so that time is about what I would have done on a still day on the Cannondale without slowing down mid-climb.

I am very pleased with my progress. I am still taking big chunks off my time, so that tells me that I am nowhere near my best yet. (I did do a much quicker time than that a few years ago, but that was then, and this is now - _you know what I am talking about! _)

Next target - a sub-25 minute climb, without any wind-assistance.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Jun 2014)

So who on this thread has entered The Cragg Vale Hill Climb on Tues !st July?
http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=91081


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jun 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> So who on this thread has entered The Cragg Vale Hill Climb on Tues !st July?
> http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=91081



I would have liked to have a punt, but will be tired that day, lol!


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I would have liked to have a punt, but will be tired that day, lol!


I know, see you at the 100 .


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jun 2014)

Dr Pink racing the 100?

AFAIK, Dave hasn't sent out a start sheet!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> So who on this thread has entered The Cragg Vale Hill Climb on Tues !st July?
> http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=91081


Definitely not _ME_!  

I might have a go at the October event in 2015 if I continue to make reasonable progress. ('Reasonable' in this context would be getting within range of a 20 minute ride on a calm day.)


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Jun 2014)

I would be tempted to have a go at the HC. I am going to do The Cat and Fiddle on Monday the week before, but the logisitics of getting there on a weeknight would be challenging.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Jun 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Dr Pink racing the 100?
> 
> AFAIK, Dave hasn't sent out a start sheet!


Yep, parents live in Holmes Chapel. A tad concerned about the road surface as we ride those roads whenever we visit. There is a course change because of TL's which I guess you know about. I don't expect to see the start sheet just yet.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Jun 2014)

There is a lot of top dressing going on around Cheshire East at the moment. The A50 is shut for a couple days from the 19th and I strongly suspect it is another road about to receive the treatment.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I would be tempted to have a go at the HC. I am going to do The Cat and Fiddle on Monday the week before, but the logisitics of getting there on a weeknight would be challenging.



Fancy it fella?


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Jun 2014)

400bhp said:


> Fancy it fella?


Possibly. Sons birthday, but his party isn't that day. If it is like Longhill or the Cat I would probably go ok. Not sure if I need to be a club member either. Some insist on it, others don't seem bothered.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jun 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Yep, parents live in Holmes Chapel. A tad concerned about the road surface as we ride those roads whenever we visit. There is a course change because of TL's which I guess you know about. I don't expect to see the start sheet just yet.



The Byley loop surface is a bit potholed in parts but there are no surprises, I regularly do tempo efforts on that circuit and unless you are a gutter hugger or ride with your eyes closed you should be safe. The main difficulties on that loop are the entry to and exit from the tiny bit of DC as you can get held up and at the bottom of King Street there is a permanent filter lane down the left of the lights, that can be hold up point if you get a queue of traffic or large vehicle. The main Chelford stretch, surface is pretty good (we use it on our club 10's, ridden it loads of times, nothing to be concerned about in this section). The A50, few holes, whenever the road points upwards, get out wide and you will miss all the holes  A535, pretty good atm. Goughts lane is much better than Seven Sisters and Tremlow, well it's the same as always, bit bendy and some ruts on the left, but mostly no surprises! Of course I have the benefit of knowing the roads inside out since I race there every weekend.

Dave did tell me there will be a course change, he was out measuring the route the other weekend, so will wait for him to release details soon.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Jun 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> There is a lot of top dressing going on around Cheshire East at the moment. The A50 is shut for a couple days from the 19th and I strongly suspect it is another road about to receive the treatment.



@Hacienda71 Erm.... the A50 is shut? Please link details if you have them so I can forward to the organiser of the Assoc Champs 50 which is this Saturday, 21st! I'm going to be mega pissed if they have to cancel another 50!


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jun 2014)

@Rob3rt I rode up it from Goostrey to Knutsford yesterday and there were signs out. I will loop that way tonight and check the dates and pm you later.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Jun 2014)

A50 was open, but two stretches of chippings, Goughts lane south for about a mile. Another section south of the whipping stocks for about a mile. Was safe enough to ride at speed if you stayed out of the gutter (it was pretty deep for about half a meter near the gutter) and stuck to car tracks, it was nothing like Mereside. Not ideal, but IMO plenty safe to ride on, was more concerned about dust from cars passing and my tubs getting cut up (which I forgot to check being in a lot of pain at the end, job for this afternoon that) than anything else tbh! They had a big sweeper out on the course clearing it up a bit, I overtook it on my 1st lap, on the 2nd lap it was coming back the other way.

100TT will however be more affected as there will be temp lights somewhere, going up a day or 2 before. Organiser has this in hand though, saw him yesterday!


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Jul 2014)

Results are in from yesterdays Cragg Vale hill climb, must have been near perfect conditions. Tejvan has done it again and that is a mark that I'm sure will stand the test of time, barring a northerly gale force wind on the day of the climb.

1Tejvan PettingerSri Chinmoy CTS14:19.th
Record
2Ben JacobsAlbarosa CCS15:29.th
3David KinlochPH-MAS CyclingV4015:44.th
4Sam WardPH-MAS CyclingS16:18.th
5Ben LoweNonna La SquadraV4016:20.th
6Andrew PearsonHuddersfield StarV4016:27.th
7=Andrew NewbyNonna La SquadraS16:29.th
7=Nathan AllattHolmfirth CCJ16:29.th
9Chris MyhillPeak Road ClubV4016:31.th
10Blair BussTeam SwiftV4016:32.th
11Mark NultyManchester Whs ClubS16:47.th
12Andrew AskwithBridlington CCV4016:48.th
13Wilf SargeantWest Pennine RCJ16:55.th
14Stewart GormleyTeam SwiftS17:05.th
15Stephen Robinson3RTV4017:06.th
16Doug HartIlkley CCV4017:07.th
17Steve GibsonPeak RCV4017:19.th
18Chris SmithCondor RCS17:26.th
19John SandersonManchester Whs ClubV4017:38.th
20Thomas PlattsSt.Ives CCS18:08.th
21Mark JohnsonYorkshire RCV4018:29.th
22Vanessa WhitfieldVC St.RaphaelW18:47.th
Record
23Steven SmithYorkshire RCV4018:49.th
24Craig McIntoshYorkshire RCV5018:52.th
25Emma OsentonKinesis â€“ MorveloW19:04.th
26Brian JenningsYorkshire RCV5019:13.th
27Claire GreenAlbarosa CCW19:36.th
28Stuart BainesYorkshire RCV4019:40.th
29Kevan ShuttleworthHolme Valley WhsV5019:43.th
30David BottomleyHuddrsfield StarS19:45.th
31Paul BrierleyHuddersfield RCV4020:00.th
32Steve McCallHuddersfield StarV4020:03.th
33Anthony LeighWest Pennine RCS20:25.th
34Geoff MorganHarrogate Nova CCV6020:39.th
35Giles PerkinsNorth Cheshire ClarionV4020:40.th
36Richard DurhamTeam SwiftV5020:42.th
37Karen TaylorEast Bradford CCW20:43.th
38Mark LansdownAlba Rosa CCV5020:43.th
39Greg JessopOtley CCV5020:48.th
40Nicholas HattonMalton WhsV4020:59.th
41Allan GreenBronte WhsV6021:17.th
42Chris GoodeYorks Coast ClarionV4821:42.th
43Jonathan ReidCalder ClarionV4021:43.th
44Claire JessopOtley CCW22:53.th
45Ali MillsHere Come the BelgiansW22:54.th
46Mike ColeHuddersfield RCV6024:00.th
47Howard BlakeleyWetherby WhsV6025:02.th
48Catherine SawyerHuddersfield RCW25:50.th
49David TinkerClayton VeloV5026:20.th
50Sally BainesYorkshire RCW29:11.th


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Results are in from yesterdays Cragg Vale hill climb, must have been near perfect conditions. Tejvan has done it again and *that is a mark that I'm sure will stand the test of time, barring a northerly gale force wind on the day of the climb*.
> 
> 1Tejvan PettingerSri Chinmoy CTS14:19.th
> Record
> ...


I realise that it isn't really possible to get meaningful wind speed/direction figures for such courses (I have experienced radically changing wind speed/direction as I progressed up that climb) but there is something a bit unsatisfactory about records that can be so affected by the wind! Still, 14 m 19 s - yikes! 

I will only consider that I have achieved my 20 minute target if conditions feel pretty still, or there is a cross/ headwind most of the way, confirmed by observation of the ripple strength/direction on the surface of Blackstone Edge reservoir.


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I realise that it isn't really possible to get meaningful wind speed/direction figures for such courses (I have experienced radically changing wind speed/direction as I progressed up that climb) but there is something a bit unsatisfactory about records that can be so affected by the wind! Still, 14 m 19 s - yikes!
> 
> I will only consider that I have achieved my 20 minute target if conditions feel pretty still, or there is a cross/ headwind most of the way, confirmed by observation of the ripple strength/direction on the surface of Blackstone Edge reservoir.


Tejvan is a bit special though, we have got to know him over the last three years, a very interesting character. He has written a blog with pictures that sums it all up nicely and it looks as though it was a still evening,
http://cyclinguphill.com/cragg-vale-hill-climb/


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Tejvan is a bit special though, we have got to know him over the last three years, a very interesting character. He has written a blog with pictures that sums it all up nicely and it looks as though it was a still evening,
> http://cyclinguphill.com/cragg-vale-hill-climb/


Excellent!

The official TdF schedule is allowing the peloton 16-17 minutes to do the full climb from Mytholmroyd to the A58, which is significantly further than the CV HC course!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Jul 2014)

@ColinJ - Jo Rowsell was up cragg vale today her time is on strava here -> http://www.strava.com/activities/164440850?ref=1MT1yaWRlX3NoYXJlOzI9dHdpdHRlcjs0PTIwNDM3NjI%3D


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2014)

Interesting!

There are also times for the longer segments incorporating the HC course.

I have been off my bike for 16 days with a bad cold. I think I might ride up CV in the next couple of days but leave the GPS at home so I don't get tempted to do something silly. It will probably take me a week or two to start feeling ok again. The bug really exposed how sensitive my lungs still are post-DVT/PE. I get by most days on or off the bike, but my reserve lung capacity has gone. It only took a bit of phlegm in there to reduce me back to a wobbly-legged person with breathing difficulties.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Aug 2014)

Noticed the Cragg Vale sign on the way to the camping shop on the Halifax road so thought I would check it out. Rode over from Howarth yesterday, didn't really know where the start was so just rode up it quite hard. 20:57 on the HC and 24:18 on the entire length. There was a bit of a cross wind so on a neutral day or tail wind I reckon a 20 would be possible for me.
Have enjoyed doing some different hills around West Yorkshire the last few days, some nice cycling in the area.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Noticed the Cragg Vale sign on the way to the camping shop on the Halifax road so thought I would check it out. Rode over from Howarth yesterday, didn't really know where the start was so just rode up it quite hard. 20:57 on the HC and 24:18 on the entire length. There was a bit of a cross wind so on a neutral day or tail wind I reckon a 20 would be possible for me.
> Have enjoyed doing some different hills around West Yorkshire the last few days, some nice cycling in the area.


I'm glad that you liked riding round here - I certainly do!

I've had to put my personal Cragg Vale Challenge on hold for now because my heart and/or lungs are playing up after my recent cold. The bug seemed to find a weakness left over from my previous illness. I'm having a lung function test next week to see if the doctors can work out what is going on.

I'm still riding up the hill regularly, but at a more sedate ~30 minute pace - I don't want to push myself hard until I feel better and I get an all-clear.


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Aug 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I'm glad that you liked riding round here - I certainly do!
> 
> I've had to put my personal Cragg Vale Challenge on hold for now because my heart and/or lungs are playing up after my recent cold. The bug seemed to find a weakness left over from my previous illness. I'm having a lung function test next week to see if the doctors can work out what is going on.
> 
> I'm still riding up the hill regularly, but at a more sedate ~30 minute pace - I don't want to push myself hard until I feel better and I get an all-clear.


Hope you are feeling better soon. Cragg Vale definitely gives you the option to take it a bit easier and it is always best to take your time getting over any health related issues.

The climb over from Oxenhope to Hebden Bridge reminds me of the Cat and Fiddle (although the gradient is a bit steeper in places) but without all the nutters on motorbikes.

By the way thanks for the tip on Aire Valley Cycles. Initially they gave me a shimano cable that was too short for a Sram setup. rode the bike down to get a different length cable and they fitted it for me free of charge. Seem like nice guys. One of the mechanics is from Altrincham and used to work on the road where I live.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> The climb over from Oxenhope to Hebden Bridge reminds me of the Cat and Fiddle (although the gradient is a bit steeper in places) but without all the nutters on motorbikes.


I have never done the Cat and Fiddle, having been put off by reports of mad bikers ...

I have done Snake Pass a few times when it was not too busy and quite enjoyed that.

Yes, the 2 mile climb from Oxenhope is nice. I am enjoying it a lot more since I lost weight - it was a bit of a slog when I weighed 16+ stone. The 4.5 mile descent to Hebden Bridge is fun!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2014)

I haven't forgotten about this challenge, but my health and fitness got knocked right back in June by a heavy cold and its after-effects on my dodgy lungs.

I got over that and have been feeling much fitter for the past few weeks, but the weather has been really windy so all thoughts of speed were forgotten. I just concentrated on getting my hilly miles in with a view to making a serious attempt to get fit next year.

Anyway ... I woke up today feeling pretty good and the forecast was actually looking promising for me to try and take a few seconds off my Cragg Vale PB. It was supposed to be dry, mild, overcast and with cross/headwinds on the climb of only 4-5 mph.

So, I did a short warm-up on my gym bike this afternoon and then headed off to Mytholmroyd to see what I could do.

As forecast, it was pretty mild, and the skies were grey. I set off with my usual plan - make a fairly strong effort as far as the bus turning area at the start of the steep section and only then look at my GPS to see how I was doing. On days when wind is not a big factor, my time to that point is about half what my total will be to the top, give or take a few seconds. My current PB is 25-37 so I decided that if I was 13-00+ at the halfway point, I would abandon my attempt and just climb the second half at a steady pace. 12-00 to 13-00, I would really go for it ... 

Anyway, the first half of the climb went really well and I had to fight the temptation to look down at the GPS screen until the halfway point. When I got there and looked down, I saw my time was ...

... 11-27. Blimey, that's the fastest I have done on that climb for years! It seemed that I was going to smash my PB so I got out of the saddle and sprinted up the steeper part of the climb to where it eases off on the open moorland, and ...

... met a wall of wind!

Curses! The forecasters had got it wrong today - the clouds were rolling in, it was getting darker and colder, and then the rain started. The wind was way stronger than forecast and my speed was crippled. I should really have backed off there and then but decided that I might as well see just how bad it would be. Answer - pretty bad! I was getting tired and it ended up taking me 28-00 to do the climb. That was a full 5 minutes slower for the second half of it!

By the time I got to the reservoir I was soaked and it was getting dark an hour early because of the clouds and rain. Waves were breaking on the sides of the reservoir. I didn't have lights with me so I u-turned and headed back down the hill. The wind noise disappeared at about 12 mph so that is a pretty good guesstimate of the wind speed I had battled.

I'll keep an eye on the weather and if an opportunity presents itself, I'll have another go. I would really like to achieve a 23-xx before the end of 2014, but even a 24-xx would be pretty good, considering what has happened the past couple of years.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Oct 2014)

@ColinJ on a totally unrelated topic have you tried Google Fit from the Google Play store I downloaded it yesterday, when I went for a bike ride today and it knew I was on a bike ride even though I didnt tell it so you might want to check it out.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @ColinJ on a totally unrelated topic have you tried Google Fit from the Google Play store I downloaded it yesterday, when I went for a bike ride today and it knew I was on a bike ride even though I didnt tell it so you might want to check it out.


Ha - my phone is only running Android 2.3.4, so no chance ...

10,000 steps a day - I can't imagine that most people get anywhere close to that!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Ha - my phone is only running Android 2.3.4, so no chance ...
> 
> 10,000 steps a day - I can't imagine that most people get anywhere close to that!



During the summer I did a few walks and I found that between an hour and two hours of walking would get me between 10,000 and 16,000 steps for that day


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> During the summer I did a few walks and I found that between an hour and two hours of walking would get me between 10,000 and 16,000 steps for that day


You'd have had to have been walking extremely briskly ... Have a think about it - that would be 1.5 - 2.5 steps per second!

I don't think that most people walk 1-2 hours a day at any speed, let alone briskly.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> You'd have had to have been walking extremely briskly ... Have a think about it - that would be 1.5 - 2.5 steps per second!
> 
> I don't think that most people walk 1-2 hours a day at any speed, let alone briskly.



No I meant that if I went on that walk then at the end of the day I would get that total not that I did that total in 2 hours 

I used to have one of those fitbit things but it fell apart after a month, in November Misfit are coming out with the Misfit Flash which will be £50 and it gets some good reviews so I may look at that but at the moment I quite like the Google Fit and it works fine on my phone even though it is only a £125 phone.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Nov 2014)

Gonna give Cragg Vale another try tomorrow. The fact that a light NE is forecast is merely coincidental of course.

Probably going to give the stoke up full English in Hebden Bridge a miss this time though. I have a full suite of excuses ready for a crap time however.....already done 30 hilly miles by the time I get there, headwind to get there knackered me, bit chilly for optimal conditions blah, blah, blah


----------



## nickyboy (5 Nov 2014)

30 hilly miles to get there, bit chilly, wind more cross than behind.....blah, blah, blah

25mins for the HC course, 27mins for the full thing. Dunno if that is any good for a 14stone porker....probably not


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> 30 hilly miles to get there, bit chilly, wind more cross than behind.....blah, blah, blah
> 
> 25mins for the HC course, 27mins for the full thing. Dunno if that is any good for a 14stone porker....probably not


I think it is quite good for a 14 stone porker, though it wouldn't be impressive for a fit, skinny rider! 

I also rode up there this afternoon and felt that the wind was more cross than tail, but later in my circuit the direction that wind turbines were pointing suggested maybe more of a cross/tailwind?

I made a stupid mistake with my timing today ... I usually get to the start of the HC course in about 9.5 minutes from home so I stop and wait for my GPS clock to hit 10 minutes and then set off. I check the time by the bus turning area and go for it if the total elapsed time is under 22 minutes - or a HC time of 12 minutes. I got up there 22 mins 40 secs after leaving home, which meant I had taken 12 mins 40 seconds and was unlikely to beat my 25 mins 37 secs current PB, so I reduced my effort and continued to climb. I got to the 1 km to go marker and suddenly remembered that I had been delayed at a couple of sets of traffic lights on the ride from Hebden Bridge, so I had actually started the HC course at 11 mins 40 seconds, which meant I had reached my decision point in 11 mins dead, 1 min 40 secs faster than I thought I had! It was too late to claw the time back but I sprinted the final km to see what time I could manage. It was near enough 26 mins dead. I had lost way more than 23 secs relaxing on the second half of the climb so I reckon I could have done 25 mins myself today - damn!


----------



## nickyboy (6 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I think it is quite good for a 14 stone porker, though it wouldn't be impressive for a fit, skinny rider!
> 
> I also rode up there this afternoon and felt that the wind was more cross than tail, but later in my circuit the direction that wind turbines were pointing suggested maybe more of a cross/tailwind?
> 
> I made a stupid mistake with my timing today ... I usually get to the start of the HC course in about 9.5 minutes from home so I stop and wait for my GPS clock to hit 10 minutes and then set off. I check the time by the bus turning area and go for it if the total elapsed time is under 22 minutes - or a HC time of 12 minutes. I got up there 22 mins 40 secs after leaving home, which meant I had taken 12 mins 40 seconds and was unlikely to beat my 25 mins 37 secs current PB, so I reduced my effort and continued to climb. I got to the 1 km to go marker and suddenly remembered that I had been delayed at a couple of sets of traffic lights on the ride from Hebden Bridge, so I had actually started the HC course at 11 mins 40 seconds, which meant I had reached my decision point in 11 mins dead, 1 min 40 secs faster than I thought I had! It was too late to claw the time back but I sprinted the final km to see what time I could manage. It was near enough 26 mins dead. I had lost way more than 23 secs relaxing on the second half of the climb so I reckon I could have done 25 mins myself today - damn!



Need to get the weight off, but it won't be easy. I rode with a guy of similar age and fitness and he did the TT course in 22.40. The difference is he's 12 stone and I'm not. I could keep same pace on the initial 2-3% section but when it went up to 6-7% he was gone

Did the long drag climb out of Denshaw (Ripponden Road?) into a strongish headwind then did Styes Lane out of Sowerby Bridge to get to Mytholmroyd so we were pretty tired by the time we got there. See, it's not about the quality of your riding, it's about the quality of your excuses


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Need to get the weight off, but it won't be easy. I rode with a guy of similar age and fitness and he did the TT course in 22.40. The difference is he's 12 stone and I'm not. I could keep same pace on the initial 2-3% section but when it went up to 6-7% he was gone
> 
> Did the long drag climb out of Denshaw (Ripponden Road?) into a strongish headwind then did Styes Lane out of Sowerby Bridge to get to Mytholmroyd so we were pretty tired by the time we got there. See, it's not about the quality of your riding, it's about the quality of your excuses


I am only about 12 st 4 lbs now so I can't use my weight as my main excuse (though I think I can safely shed another 10 or 11 pounds, which would make a significant difference). I need to try other excuses like ...

I am nearly 59 years old. (No, that won't do - there are riders 20 years older doing that climb in nearer 20 minutes!)
I have a sore back which limits the effort I can make. (True, but I don't think there is a problem which can't be fixed by improving back/core strength/flexibility.)
My heart and lungs are still not fully recovered from the clotting problems of 2012/2013. BINGO - that excuse holds water! (Maybe only until early 2015 though. If I manage to avoid further clots then it looks like most of the damage will have been repaired by then.)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am only about 12 st 4 lbs now so I can't use my weight as my main excuse (though I think I can safely shed another 10 or 11 pounds, which would make a significant difference). I need to try other excuses like ...
> 
> I am nearly 59 years old. (No, that won't do - there are riders 20 years older doing that climb in nearer 20 minutes!)
> I have a sore back which limits the effort I can make. (True, but I don't think there is a problem which can't be fixed by improving back/core strength/flexibility.)
> My heart and lungs are still not fully recovered from the clotting problems of 2012/2013. BINGO - that excuse holds water! (Maybe only until early 2015 though. If I manage to avoid further clots then it looks like most of the damage will have been repaired by then.)



How about "I'm outta shape, unfit and need to put an effort in"? Y'know like be honest....


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> How about "I'm outta shape, unfit and need to put an effort in"? Y'know like be honest....


Are you speaking for yourself there or Colin? 

I will have to come over next year and have a go up there, though my mission will be just to get to the top wwithout without walking


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Are you speaking for yourself there or Colin?
> 
> I will have to come over next year and have a go up there, though my mission will be just to get to the top wwithout without walking


Haha about Colin. I'm quite honest about my lack of fitness. It's down to being way over weight thru a lack of enough riding coupled with eating and drinking too much.

These things are now being tackled due to cutting my workload down.

I saw Colin t'other day, does look like a cyclist now he's lost so much weight - just needs to learn to ride a bike again...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Are you speaking for yourself there or Colin?
> 
> I will have to come over next year and have a go up there, though my mission will be just to get to the top wwithout without walking


Haha, I know what you mean about the walking bit. When it's been silly windy up there and I've been on fixed I've had to stop to stop going anaerobic.

But most times the little kick in gradient near the terraced houses does make me think about having a nice stroll in the country. Not a problem on my Brompton's 19" bottom gear, just on fixed. I'm always impressed when @Pennine-Paul gets up there on 87" fixed!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am only about 12 st 4 lbs now so I can't use my weight as my main excuse (though I think I can safely shed another 10 or 11 pounds, which would make a significant difference). I need to try other excuses like ...
> 
> I am nearly 59 years old. (No, that won't do - there are riders 20 years older doing that climb in nearer 20 minutes!)
> I have a sore back which limits the effort I can make. (True, but I don't think there is a problem which can't be fixed by improving back/core strength/flexibility.)
> My heart and lungs are still not fully recovered from the clotting problems of 2012/2013. BINGO - that excuse holds water! (Maybe only until early 2015 though. If I manage to avoid further clots then it looks like most of the damage will have been repaired by then.)



I just thought it was because you are a slacker


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> I saw Colin t'other day, does look like a cyclist now he's lost so much weight - just needs to learn to ride a bike again...





phil_hg_uk said:


> I just thought it was because you are a slacker



Over 3,200 hilly miles so far this year including 107 last week. 62 miles so far this week, with 45+ more to come by Sunday.

No alcohol, weight under control, healthy diet ... The only thing letting the side down somewhat is the chocolate and cake addiction that took over from the booze, but I have a minimum of 2 days a week where I eat only 600-800 cals and no junk.

The fitness will come. I have done CV in just over 25.5 minutes, but I still eye that 20 minute goal ...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2015)

I have been feeling good this week so I decided to time myself up CV for the first time this year. The sun was shining so it was mild, but there was a stiff breeze blowing. I was going up the hill a lot quicker than I expected and was getting quite excited when I realised that I was going to take a big chunk off my best time, which I _did_ ... *YAY!!! *

19/05/13: 39:15 [Finished first Warfarin treatment regime but already reclotting!]
25/10/13: 35:15 [8-10 kph cross/headwind]
04/11/13: 34:26 [ ditto ]
10/11/13: 32:19 [ ditto ]
25/11/13: 31:19 [5-7 kph cross/headwind]
11/12/13: 31:11 [8-15 kph cross/headwind; chilly]
28/02/14: 29:49 [5-8 kph cross/headwind; chilly]
09/03/14: 29:11 [5-8 kph cross/headwind; warm]
19/04/14: 26:59 [10 kph mainly cross/slight tailwind; chilly]
17/06/14: 25:37 [10 kph mainly cross/slight tailwind; warm]
17/04/15: *24:30* [15 kph cross/tailwind: mild] 
Unfortunately, when I stopped for a drink at Blackstone Edge, I realised that the wind had given me quite a push up the hill. I chucked a handful of grass in the air and it blew forwards at 45 degrees to the direction of the road.

So, not a true measure of my fitness, but I'll take it as an encouraging first timed ride of 2015. I'll stick my neck out and suggest that I will do it sub 24:00 without wind assistance before the end of July this year, barring illness or injury?


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2015)

Haha - I completely forgot about this challenge! 

I certainly have NOT done a sub 24 mins climb yet. TBH - this has been a very windy year and I have often not bothered to time myself because a howling cross/headwind made a fast time impossible, or (unusually) a strong cross/tailwind gave me too much help and a good time wouldn't really have been down to my efforts. 

There was one climb which went well and I was going to look up my time on my GPS tracklog when I got home but when I stopped at the top of the climb, I realised that the wind had been really shoving me up the hill. I actually thought on the way up that there had been a slight headwind, but I suppose you effectively create one by riding slightly faster than the tailwind!

Back to tonight ... I have a second personal challenge featuring that hill. There is a 20 mile loop*** which takes it in and I want to complete the loop in an hour. The shortest time that I ever recorded was (I think?) 1 hr 9 mins. I may have done it quicker than that without timing it, but I remember doing that time and thinking that I hadn't really been going flat out, so I was probably fit enough then to do about 1 hr 5 mins-ish, not far off my target time.

I was out testing new gears on my bike this evening and did the loop in the opposite direction - Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge rather than Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge. It is the same 20 mile loop*** with the same overall amount of climbing but the main climb is shorter and steeper this way round. 

When I got back, I was surprised to have done it in 1 hr 17 mins in quite blustery conditions, and having stopped for 3 sets of red traffic lights which must have cost me at least 2 minutes in total, maybe more. That means I averaged around 16 mph when moving. Not hugely fast, but I am pretty pleased with that given the windy conditions, the big 'lump' in the middle of the ride and the fact that I was only putting in about 80% effort.

(*** I just measured the loop and it is 1% longer - 20.2 miles.)







I must still be slowly getting fitter! I keep thinking that my post-illness progress has stopped. In reality, I think I have got back to a reasonable level of fitness but any significant further progress is going to require hard work.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Aug 2015)

We got a rare wind-free day here today so I decided to time myself on the Cragg Vale climb and see what I could do.

I made the mistake of calling in to see a friend in Heptonstall on the way and spent 45 minutes at the cafe there. As a result, my warm-ride was completely wasted and I got to the start of the climb without doing a proper second warm-up.

I still have to be careful not to overdo my efforts on the bike because extreme efforts can still cause me excessive discomfort 2-3 years post-illness. This problem is gradually easing and I can go to about 90% effort but dare not yet push much harder. So today was a 90% effort. If a mad gunman threatened to kill all my loved ones unless I tried harder, I _could_ have tried a bit harder, but I rode as hard as I could without a crazed assassin to spur me on!

My fastest post-illness ride has been 24:30 (see a couple of posts back) and I hoped to beat it today, but my time of 24:45 was 15 seconds slower. I was disappointed, but I had a decent tailwind when I did that 24:30 ride so this was actually an improved effort. If I'd had that tailwind today, I reckon I would have beaten the other time by about a minute. Still, a time is a time - 24:30 is still my fastest time, 24:45 is now my fastest unassisted time.

I will keep an eye on the forecasts and look for another chance to beat 24:30 without wind assistance. Losing a bit more weight would definitely help and I could do that if I get my chocolate and cake habit under control ...


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (31 Aug 2015)

I am on a ride over Blackstone edge and into Hebden Bridge and then back over Cragg vale next Sunday, I will see if I can anywhere near 20 mins for the hill climb course. My best so far is 21.30 way back in 2013.


----------



## Globalti (31 Aug 2015)

Colin, what are the start and finish points for your challenge?

@SamR and I rode the circuit anticlockwise a few weeks ago (when we met up for a coffee) measuring 20.7 miles and taking 1 hour 23 actual moving time for the entire circuit, so your 1 hour 17 looks good. We'll do it clockwise soon and see what we can do on Cragg Vale.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

Globalti said:


> Colin, what are the start and finish points for your challenge?
> 
> @SamR and I rode the circuit anticlockwise a few weeks ago (when we met up for a coffee) measuring 20.7 miles and taking 1 hour 23 actual moving time for the entire circuit, so your 1 hour 17 looks good. We'll do it clockwise soon and see what we can do on Cragg Vale.


I remember putting some photos up early in the thread, hang on, I'll check ... HERE.

I chose 20 minutes as my target time because that represents a tough challenge for me, but one that I think I could still achieve after a lot of hard work. Really fit, younger riders can get well under 20 minutes in good conditions. @Svendo told me that he has done it in 18 minutes - odd.

If you want to go for an 'honest' time, keep an eye on the weather forecast because there is usually a frustrating cross-headwind from the right higher up, but a time achieved by a rare gale force tailwind wouldn't be in the spirit of the challenge.

I am still feeling peeved that I didn't get below 24:30 yesterday - I have hardly ever experienced the eerie silence that pervaded Blackstone Edge yesterday afternoon. The surface of the reservoir was completely ripple-free and glass-like.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

NB The fuel depot that I mentioned as the start point has now been replaced by a tool hire company.


----------



## Svendo (1 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> @Svendo told me that he has done it in 18 minutes - odd.



I'll check my Garmin data when I have a chance. In the cold light of the interweb I think my best time was probably nearer 19 minutes. And it was likely when I was somewhat younger and annoyingly on a much cheaper heavier bike!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Back to tonight ... I have a second personal challenge featuring that hill. There is a 20 mile loop*** which takes it in and I want to complete the loop in an hour. The shortest time that I ever recorded was (I think?) 1 hr 9 mins. I may have done it quicker than that without timing it, but I remember doing that time and thinking that I hadn't really been going flat out, so I was probably fit enough then to do about 1 hr 5 mins-ish, not far off my target time.
> 
> I was out testing new gears on my bike this evening and did the loop in the opposite direction - Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge rather than Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge. It is the same 20 mile loop*** with the same overall amount of climbing but the main climb is shorter and steeper this way round.
> 
> ...


I rode that loop again this evening in almost identical conditions, and once more including several red lights slowing me down a little. (There are quite a few sets of lights along the valley roads and currently also one set of temporary lights at Cragg Vale, so I am always likely to get at least a couple of red lights - I won't mention them again. I want to do the loop in an hour, riding safely and obeying all red lights, giving way at roundabouts etc.)

I set off without a warm-up so I rode fairly steadily for the first 5-10 minutes. I ramped up my effort earlier than I did on the week before last's ride of the loop.

My time this evening was 1 hr 12 mins. That is a very encouraging average speed of about 16.8 mph. (I need to start using the ride time field on my GPS because checking on the tracklog afterwards the way I just did only shows me elapsed hours and minutes.) 

The crosswind was strong enough that it took me 11 minutes to get _down_ the hill climb course into Mytholmroyd - that is only a few minutes quicker than the record for the _climb_!

I think in less windy conditions and with a warm-up before setting off, I could beat 1 hr 10 mins even at my current level of fitness. Maybe I won't do the hour this year, but I will have a good go at it and the 20 minute CV hill climb next year. I'll carry on nibbling away at my PBs through the autumn, try and stay reasonably fit during the coming winter and see what I can do when I hit 60 years of age!


----------



## Svendo (5 Sep 2015)

Not got round to trawling through Garmin data, but did do 18:43 today. Possibly slower than could have been due to traffic lights, or possibly a little quicker as able to recover a bit while waiting! Not sure I could go significantly quicker without doing some proper training, or a serious tailwind.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2015)

Svendo said:


> Not got round to trawling through Garmin data, but did do 18:43 today. Possibly slower than could have been due to traffic lights, or possibly a little quicker as able to recover a bit while waiting! Not sure I could go significantly quicker without doing some proper training, or a serious tailwind.


Well done. That makes me feel very old and knackered - ha ha!

I don't think I would ever be able to get to that level given my age and recent health history, but I would be very pleased to achieve my 20 minute goal. Obviously though, if I ever managed that, then I would be duty-bound to at least consider trying for 19 minutes ...


----------



## nickyboy (13 Apr 2016)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread.

Bit of a cheeky Northerly forecast for Saturday so I'm planning to give it a go. For the official Strava 8.6km segment I'm at 30.38. Targeting 28 minutes


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Thought I'd resurrect this thread.
> 
> Bit of a cheeky Northerly forecast for Saturday so I'm planning to give it a go. For the official Strava 8.6km segment I'm at 30.38. Targeting 28 minutes



Oh yes, this challenge is still running. In fact, since I am looking unlikely to ever manage my 20 minute goal, it will run (hopefully!) for years until I finally die or have to give up cycling! Don't forget that my 20 minute target is for the shorter hillclimb course. You will not be able to use your longer ride on my challenge though unless you stop and then restart at the official start line! (Oh, and I am trying to do it _without_ a tailwind! )

I used to time myself from the Cragg Vale sign at the bottom of the hill to the boundary sign by the reservoir. That looks to be identical to the Strava segment that you mentioned and is about 1 km longer than the hillclimb course. I think the fastest I ever did it was about 24:30 but I can't find where I wrote the time down. I'll check some old diaries.

I've put about 18 pounds on from my best post-illness weight and do not want to push myself too hard on the climb until I have got back down below 13 stone again, which hopefully will only take until June, now my cycling is picking up again after a slow start to this season. 

Good luck with your ride!


----------



## nickyboy (16 Apr 2016)

I'm back home. It was a hard 30 mile slog to get there through Uppermill, Delph, Littleborough, Todmorden and Hebden Bridge. Popped into the River Café at the foot of the climb for a refuel and a warm

There were some temporary traffic lights JUST after the Cragg Vale blue sign. I felt a bit of a prick in doing so, but I waited before the sign for the lights to change and then sprinted through

Set off up the climb and on the flattish early section I caught a skinny looking guy. He caught me on the steeper middle bit and pulled out a bit of a gap. Try as I might I couldn't close the gap on the flatter top section. In hindsight I probably put too much effort into trying to keep up with him on the middle section. I should have been able to catch him on the top section but couldn't

Wind was a cross/tail. Not very helpful but certainly not hindering.

I was rather gobsmacked to record 25.31 for the Cragg Vale Strava Segment which is a whopping 5 minutes off my previous time. I must be doing something right! Not 100% sure how that references Colin's sector. For the official Hill Climb (V9916) I was 23.29


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm back home. It was a hard 30 mile slog to get there through Uppermill, Delph, Littleborough, Todmorden and Hebden Bridge. Popped into the River Café at the foot of the climb for a refuel and a warm
> 
> There were some temporary traffic lights JUST after the Cragg Vale blue sign. I felt a bit of a prick in doing so, but I waited before the sign for the lights to change and then sprinted through
> 
> ...


Well done, @nickyboy!

Your post got me out on my bike today! I had intended to go out earlier on but a mate came round and distracted me. By the time he went the time was getting on and the forecast said that the weather might soon be taking a turn for the worse. I decided to give the bike a miss, but then I read your post and decided to stop being so lazy and to go and see what time I could do ...

Just a simple 21 mile clockwise Cragg Vale loop for me. The only warm-up I had was from Todmorden to Mytholmroyd and I could feel it on the first half of the climb. I am not very fit at the moment anyway and with the lack of warm-up I soon realised that I wasn't even going to break 30 minutes so I backed off and put in a steady rather than hard effort.

I felt the wind swing round to slightly south of west (a cross/headwind most of the way) and that was confirmed higher up when black clouds blew over and starting dropping light hail. It was blowing diagonally towards me from my front-right.

My time for the Strava segment was only about 33.5 minutes. If I had been really trying then I could perhaps have got that down to 32 minutes but I wasn't going to bust a gut and still end up with a slow time! (Knock about 2 minutes off those times for the shorter hillclimb course.)

I'm not disheartened because I had a very lazy winter and am only just starting to get back into my cycling now. I'll get some hard forum rides in and then try to do a more respectable time in the summer.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Well done, @nickyboy!
> 
> Your post got me out on my bike today! I had intended to go out earlier on but a mate came round and distracted me. By the time he went the time was getting on and the forecast said that the weather might soon be taking a turn for the worse. I decided to give the bike a miss, but then I read your post and decided to stop being so lazy and to go and see what time I could do ...
> 
> ...




Big improvement really down to three factors

1) I'm about 3kg lighter
2) I've been putting in a lot of hard, hilly miles in the past few months. The mild winter has helped
3) I had someone to chase (unsuccessfully)

Realistically, I could get my 25.31 down a bit more. My pacing was poor and I've got at least a couple more kilos in the tank. I could get a bit fitter but not massively without a real, tailored plan. I suspect doing 30 miles then popping in the café for a pie and a coffee wasn't the best preparation either


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Big improvement really down to three factors
> 
> 1) I'm about 3kg lighter
> 2) I've been putting in a lot of hard, hilly miles in the past few months. The mild winter has helped
> ...



I have put 9 kgs back on in 15 months, which isn't helping!  I am drastically cutting back on cake and chocolate now so the weight should start to come off as I get the miles in. I am just about maintaining my weight with what I am eating so about 2,000 miles of extra riding should burn off the flab. If I cut down on food a bit more then it would probably only take about 1,000 miles or so.

I haven't! Funny how perceptions of the same winter in the same area can be so different ... I look back on it as a long, dreary, and windy cycling-unfriendly time; either cold or mild but wet. That's probably down to my SAD. The delayed winter lulled me into a false sense of security and then caught me out. I feel like I am just emerging from it now.
I had a younger, slimmer, fitter rider shoot past me just after the steeper mid-section of the climb. There was no chance of me staying anywhere close to him. He got so far ahead of me that I could barely see him in the distance towards the top!
I thought that your cafe stop at the foot of the climb didn't sound like the best plan!


----------

